# Feierabendrunde Hüttener Berge



## RRR (15. April 2005)

Hy 

Wir wollen am Freitag 22. April ne Feierabendrunde durch die Hüttener Berge drehen. Start soll um 17.00 Uhr am Baumgarten sein. Dauer ca. 2 bis 2,5 h. Geschwindigkeit mittel. 
Also so ne lockere Runde durch die Hütten-Hills um nen netten Wochenabschluss zu haben. 
Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 27760 (16. April 2005)

Kurze Frage , wo ist das?
Gruß merlin1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (16. April 2005)

Ahoi !
Hallo Merlin1 !!
Der Naturpark Hüttener Berge liegt ganz grob zwischen Rendsburg und Eckernförde.
Der Treffpunkt Baumgarten liegt direkt an der alten Landstrasse zwischen Owschlag und Eckernförde in Höhe der Ortschaft Bistensee und Ascheffel.
Ich weiss ja nicht aus welcher Richtung du kommst, es ist aber schlauer
nicht direkt am Baumgarten zu starten, dann kann man sich noch auf der Strasse ein wenig warmfahren, bevor es die Rampen raufgeht.....
Ich persönlich starte immmer in Büdelsdorf, da hat man lockere 30min. in den Beinen bevor es dann so richtig losgeht.

Gruss


----------



## RRR (16. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Is auch ne gute Idee sich z.B. an der BAB 7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf zu treffen und sich vernünftig warm zu kurbeln. Gibt ja auch ´n paar schöne Trails am Bistensee die man bei der Gelegenheit mitnehmen kann. Also bei Interesse einfach Bescheid sagen, dann verlegen wir den Treffpunkt. Einer der Mitfahrer kommt aus Eckernförde, währe also auch für Leude aus der Gegend eventuell möglich sich dort schon zusammenzuschließen.

Bis dann

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (16. April 2005)

Ahoi !
Also den grossen Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7-Abfahrt Büdelsdorf halte ich auch für den optimalen Treffpunkt.  
Wäre dann gerne dabei.  

Gruss


----------



## RRR (17. April 2005)

Hy Th.S16 und alle anderen Interessierten

OK    Pendlerparkplatz A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf geht klar. Uhrzeit 16.45 Uhr. 

Bis dahin
Gruß
RRR


----------



## Gräte (19. April 2005)

Moin Feierabendfahrer,
ja ich bin auch dabei und werde von Eckernförde aus mit dem Rad anfahren. Ob ich zum Pendlerparkplatz A7oder Parkplatz Baumgarten fahre entscheide ich kurzfristig nach Wetterlage. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand aus Eckernförde oder Umgebung dann muß ich das nicht alleine entscheiden und man kann zusammen anfahren.

Bis Freitag noch einen guten Wirkungsgrad


----------



## Scottch (21. April 2005)

Guten Abend,

würd auch gerne mitfahren.


----------



## RRR (21. April 2005)

Hy Leude 

Cool  das wird ja morgen Abend ne recht illustre Runde.
Also dann bis morgen 16.45  

Gruß
RRR


----------



## northpoint (22. April 2005)

Hoffentlich bleibt Ihr weiter am Ball!Finde es prima falls sich dort auch eine Feierabendrunde etablieren würde!  

Leider muß ich für dieses We absagen.Geburtstagfeier in HH.


----------



## Th.S16 (22. April 2005)

Moin Northpoint !

Also wenns nach mir geht, dann können wir gerne öfter ne Feierabendrunde
drehen.
Aber besser als heute kann es nicht mehr werden, und eigentlich soll man ja aufhören wenns am schönsten ist....  
Die Tour heute kann man nur mit einem Wort beschreiben : Genial   
Das Wetter war traumhaft, die Trails alle super zu fahren, und eine richtig gute Stimmung in der Truppe. Ich kann mich nur schwach erinnern, wann mir Biken zuletzt so viel Spass gemacht hat.
Vielen Dank an Ralph, der hatte die Tour ja angezettelt  

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinxter (22. April 2005)

dito....

kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, für so eine Tour lohnt sich sogar meine weite Anreise (ca. 50km).

Wir haben heute knapp 42km geschafft, bei einem Schnitt von 16,73 km/h und dabei doch tatsächlich 680 Höhenmeter geschafft.   

Beim nächsten Mal schaffen wir die 900hm   
Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall wieder dabei...

MfG Joe


----------



## Skinny Norris (22. April 2005)

Hi,
ich fands auch super, hoffentlich kriegen wir das öfter mal hin.
Zum Glück haben wir uns noch getroffen, sonst hätte das wohl nicht halb so viel Spaß gebracht.
Da hat Joe schon Recht, dafür investiert man auch mal gerne 50 KM Anfahrt.

Gruß

Skinny


----------



## RRR (23. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Nach einer solchen netten Tour genießt man den Feierabend doppelt und das Bier schmeckt vierfach gut 
So beginnt man das Wochenende richtig!  
Was haltet Ihr davon diesen Freitag-Feierabend-Ride zur "festen Veranstaltung" zu machen?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (23. April 2005)

Moin Ralph !
Also an mir solls nicht scheitern. Bin für jeden Spass zu haben !
Wir sollten aber den Treff/Startpunkt und die Routenführung möglichst flexibel
gestalten, bringt ja nichts jede Woche die selbe Runde zu fahren.
Das sollte aber kein Problem sein, einfach rechtzeitig ankündigen, dann läuft das schon !

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Scottch (25. April 2005)

Gentlemen,

es war mir eine Ehre mit Ihnen fahren zu dürfen!

Bin nächstes mal gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## RRR (27. April 2005)

Hi 

Wie sieht es aus mit ner Runde am Freitag? 
Start etwas später als letzte Woche 17.00 bis 17.15. 
Treffpunkt bei den Wetteraussichten lieber direkt an den Hüttener Bergen denke ich.
Mein Vorschlag is ein Parkplatz an der A7 Abfahrt Owschlag/Brekendorf oder direkt vorm Baumgarten. Man kann sich dann mit ner kurzen Strassenrunde warmkurbeln und dann ab ins Vergnügen  .

Also was geht Leude?

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (27. April 2005)

Diese Woche werde ich leider absagen (mal wieder  ) müssen,da ich Spätschicht arbeite.


----------



## Th.S16 (27. April 2005)

Ja gut, `Nabend allerseits !
Also ich wäre gerne dabei, 17.15 Uhr am Parkplatz Baumgarten klingt gut.....
Mal sehn wie das Wetter wird, muss auch noch schauen wie lange ich arbeiten muss. Kann erst Freitag-Mittag definitiv zu oder absagen.
Aber ich geb´ alles......

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Gräte (28. April 2005)

Moin,
da das Wetter ja schon wieder besser wird bin ich auch dabei.
Bei Startplatz Baumgarten ist meine Anfahrt aus Eckernförde auch nicht so weit und ich kann an den Steigungen eure Hinterräder etwas länger sehen.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Skinny Norris (28. April 2005)

Moin moin,
ich weiß auch noch nich genau ob ich es diesmal schaffe.

Falls nicht euch viel Spaß!

Gruß

Arne


----------



## Th.S16 (29. April 2005)

Moinsen !
Also ich kann heute nicht, muss länger arbeiten.  
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.  

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## jaylennox (29. April 2005)

Hi,

wie war eure Tour?
Scheint ja so zu sein das ich nicht der einzig Canyonfahrer aus Eckernförde bin. =)
Also interesse besteht für die nächsten male bestimmt bei mir wenn ich das Zeitlich einrichten kann.
Bin aber noch nicht so ausdauernd...und weiss nicht ob das bei euren Touren ein Problem ist.  
In den Hüttner Bergen war ich schonmal...


----------



## El Dad (29. April 2005)

Moin,

schade erst jetzt gelesen. Würde gerne mal mitfahren oder bin ich mit 39 schon zu alt für euch ? Komme aus Ecktown- Start Parkplatz Baumgarten ist super.

Gruß El Dad


----------



## Th.S16 (29. April 2005)

Hallo El Dad !
Also aufs Alter kommt es nun wirklich nicht an.... Nur auf die Kondi !!
Bin selber 35 und in der Truppe weder der Jüngste noch der Älteste.
Schliess dich doch mal  mit den anderen Eck-Townern kurz, und komm einfach mal mit. 
Vom Tempo her würd ich sagen wir fahren zügig, d.h. aber nicht dass wir im Renntempo mit 185er Puls durch die HB´s fahren. Klar machen wir auch mal ne Pause, und versuchen möglichst gleichmässig zu fahren.
Eine gewisse Grunkondition muss man aber schon mitbringen.
Nächsten Freitag wird auf jeden Fall gefahren, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit noch offen, wird aber rechtzeitig angesagt. Das doch die ideale Gelegenheit für dich.....

Gruss


----------



## Gräte (29. April 2005)

Moin El Dad und jaylennox,
noch zwei die dort leben wo andere nur Urlaub machen, Eckenförde, und dann auch noch ein Canyonfahrer, unglaublich.
Das Alter spielt wirklich keine Rolle, ich selbst bin 41 und werde immer noch jeden Tag älter. MTB fahre ich erst seit 9 Monaten und bin vorher auch keiner anderen Sportart nachgegangen. Der Spaß an der Sache steht bei uns an erster Stelle.
Heute bin ich, da ich immer von Eckernförde per Rad anfahre, 54km, 400hm in einer Fahrzeit von 2,5h gefahren ( die Zeit zum Reifen flicken und schnacken nicht mitgerechnet).
Damit ich nicht an jeder Steigung der letzte bin fahre ich zur Zeit ca. 3 mal die Woche um meine Leistungsfähigkeit etwas zu steigern, wohl wissend das ich einige der Kollegen nie einholen werde.
Wir können uns ja mal für eine kleine Runde 20-40km ums Noor treffen, Montag oder Dienstag, an der Fußgängerampel B76 beim Autohaus VW. Wenn ihr wollt einfach nur eine Uhrzeit vorschlagen.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Scottch (3. Mai 2005)

Moinmoin,

wie schaut's denn für diesen Freitag mit der Beteiligung aus? 

Ich bin leider nicht Brückentag-gesegnet, wäre zeitlich daher erst zu einer handelsüblichen Feierabendrunde verfügbar und dann gerne wieder mit von der Partie.

Cheers,
Kolja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (3. Mai 2005)

Scottch schrieb:
			
		

> Moinmoin,
> 
> wie schaut's denn für diesen Freitag mit der Beteiligung aus?
> 
> ...




Ich traue es mir kaum zu sagen...???

Nur ein Wort

donnerstag ist bei uns ab *7h* bis ca. *20-24h*   

*HIMMELFAHRTSTOUR*  

Aus den letztjährigen Erfahrungen kann ich den nächsten Tag komplett vergessen...


----------



## Th.S16 (4. Mai 2005)

Ahoi !
Also ich fahr am Freitag zur gewohnten Zeit. (17.00 Uhr)
Treffpunkt und Strecke noch offen. Vorschläge??


Gruss
T.


----------



## Scottch (4. Mai 2005)

N'Abend,

17 Uhr klingt gut. Treffpunkt Pendlerparkplatz? 

Gruß, 

K.


----------



## RRR (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Freitag 17.00 Uhr Pendlerparkplatz hört sich gut an.

Bis dann und nen schönen Vatertag

Gruß,
R.


----------



## Th.S16 (4. Mai 2005)

Moin Scottch !
Bin dabei.  
Was sagen denn die Eckernförder ??

Gruss


----------



## Gräte (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Alle,
ich als alt Eckernförder bin dabei. Für die anderen zwei Kolegen aus Eckernförde kann ich leider nicht sprechen, habe nichts von ihnen gehört oder gesehen.
Treffpunkt ist also wieder 
der grosse Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7-Abfahrt Büdelsdorf, 17:00Uhr

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## jaylennox (5. Mai 2005)

Gräte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin El Dad und jaylennox,
> noch zwei die dort leben wo andere nur Urlaub machen, Eckenförde, und dann auch noch ein Canyonfahrer, unglaublich.
> Das Alter spielt wirklich keine Rolle, ich selbst bin 41 und werde immer noch jeden Tag älter. MTB fahre ich erst seit 9 Monaten und bin vorher auch keiner anderen Sportart nachgegangen. Der Spaß an der Sache steht bei uns an erster Stelle.
> Heute bin ich, da ich immer von Eckernförde per Rad anfahre, 54km, 400hm in einer Fahrzeit von 2,5h gefahren ( die Zeit zum Reifen flicken und schnacken nicht mitgerechnet).
> ...





Das hört sich auch ganz nett an obwohl ich mit 27 dann zu den jüngeren gehöre werd ich wohl trotzdem noch kondition brauchen....

Generell ist bei mir eher montags drin....mal sehen.


----------



## Scottch (6. Mai 2005)

Paniiiiiiik!

Es steht grad so leicht auf der Kippe, ob ich zeitig aus Hamburg los komme, kann also noch nicht versprechen, ob ich das heute tatsächlich schaffe.  

Ich probier's natürlich weiterhin, immerhin steht mein Bike schon gierig wartend im Auto vorm Büro und scharrt ungeduldig mit den Schwalben.

Daumen drücken, im schlimmsten Falle euch viel Spaß,

Gruß

K.


----------



## Gräte (6. Mai 2005)

Aalglatte Tour heute, sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt, nur schade das Scottch heute doch nicht mehr gekommen ist.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Feierabendrunde mit euch.
Gruß
Gräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (6. Mai 2005)

Moinsen !
Da muss ich Gräte Recht geben. War echt gut heute, auch wenn das angestrebte Ziel von 900 HM um 22 HM verfehlt wurde.  
Asche auf das Haupt des Guides.....
Aber das war ja mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Feierabendrunde, und man soll sich ja auch noch Luft nach oben lassen.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Jinxter (6. Mai 2005)

Beim Blick in die Wolken habe ich mir noch so gedacht: Bei Deinem Glück kommst Du am Treffpunkt an, und es gießt in Strömen, und kein anderer MTB-Verrückter ist da, aber siehe da.... 4 weitere Mitstreiter sind erschienen und der Wettergott hatte auch ein Einsehen, so daß wir nur von innen nach außen naß geworden sind   
Kurze Eckdaten der Tour: ca. 51km (mein Tacho fiel leider kurzfristig aus), Schnitt von ca. 17,79 km/h und eine Gesamthöhe von 881 Metern.
Das heißt, daß wir rein rechnerisch am nächsten Freitag eine 61km Tour mit 1080 Höhenmetern absolvieren müßten    (rein rechnerisch...)
Auf jeden Fall hats tierisch Spaß gemacht, und ich werde versuchen am nächsten Freitag wieder zu kommen.

Gruß an alle... Joe


----------



## RRR (7. Mai 2005)

Auch wenn ich gestern reißen lassen mußte, fieber ich nächsten Freitag schon entgegen, wo ich mich in netter Gesellschaft die Berge hoch quälen kann um es Berg ab dann schön krachen zu lassen.  

Gruß an alle 

R.


----------



## Scottch (10. Mai 2005)

Moin Gräte,

hab mich Freitag gnadenlos geärgert, bin erst um 16.30h aus meinem Büro in Hamburg entfläucht. Soviel zum Thema früher Feierabend...   

Diesen Freutag weile ich leider im wilden Osten, hoffe aber, nächste Woche wieder mit von der Partie sein zu können. 

Eine schöne Woche wünscht

K.


----------



## RRR (12. Mai 2005)

Hy

Wie sieht es aus Leute, morgen is schon wieder Freitag! 

Ich denke ich schaffe es morgen so ab 17.15 irgendwo in der Nähe der Hütten Hills aufzuschlagen. Mein Vorschlag : 17.15 vorm Baumgarten oder A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf. Es ist ja schon recht lange hell, so das man locker bis 20.00 Uhr fahren kann.

Also dann bis Morgen

Gruß

R.


----------



## Jinxter (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

also ich würde gerne mitfahren, da ich aber aus Preetz komme, müßte ich wissen ob auch definitiv ein Ortskundiger mitfährt.
Ich werde morgen nachmittag nochmal ins Forum schauen

MfG Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Joe

Ich kenne die Hüttener Berge sehr gut. Sollte Thorsten nicht kommen  , ist es denoch kein Problem eine abwechslungreiche 3 h Tour zu fahren.  

Ich werde morgen um 17.15 auf jeden Fall an der A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf auf dem Pendlerparkplatz sein.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (12. Mai 2005)

Moin auch !
Alles wird gut.....
17.15 Uhr am Pendlerparkplatz A7 ?

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (12. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Was heißt das eigentlich, alles wird gut? Kriegen wir endlich das Phantom zu sehen?

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Gräte (18. Mai 2005)

Haallloooo,
kommt noch jemand am Freitag um
17:15 Uhr zum Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7-Abfahrt Büdelsdorf
oder fahr ich diesen Freitag alleine?
War doch eine erholsame, gemütliche Runde zu fünft am letzten Freitag!
Oder doch zu wenig Höhenmeter?

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Jinxter (18. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

also wenn definitiv ein Tourenguide zusagt, dann kommen wir aus Preetz mit zwei Leuten. Am Freitag um 17.15 Uhr am Pendlerparkplatz.

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (19. Mai 2005)

Seit gegrüsst !
Bin am Freitag auch dabei. 17.15 Uhr an der A7 klingt gut.
Bis dahin , 

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (20. Mai 2005)

Tach

Mein bike liegt im Auto und ist schon voller Vorfreude das es mal wieder raus auf´m Trail darf. Nur kann ich noch nicht 100% sagen ob ich es heute zeitmäßig schaffe.Gebe natürlich alles.

Ansonsten viel Spaß

Gruß
R.


----------



## Th.S16 (20. Mai 2005)

Ja Moin !
Das Wetter scheint ja nich so dolle zu werden , sollte es nur ein wenig tröpfeln
fahre ich auf jeden Fall, wenns in Strömen regnet muss man kurzfristig
entscheiden.
Hoffentlich bleibt es so wie gerade, dann steht einer entspannten Runde nix im Weg.

Gruss


----------



## Th.S16 (20. Mai 2005)

Moin allerseits !
Sieht gut aus: Das Wetter scheint sich zu bessern, im Moment scheint hier die Sonne, von Regenwolken keine Spur. Die Strassen sind abgetrocknet, 
die Trails prima in Schuss.  
Kann also losgehen.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (21. Mai 2005)

Moin Zusammen,
obwohl ich bei der Anfahrt zu unserer Tour nass geworden bin war es doch wieder eine mega Veranstaltung. Mit 5 Teilnehmern hat sich mittlerweile auch ein guter Stamm heraus gebildet auch wenn die Zusammensetzung immer leicht unterschiedlich ist. Erfreulich auch das 2 unserer starken Fahrer auf 15kg Boliden unterwegs waren, so hatte ich gelegentlich die Möglichkeit an Steigungen auf gleicher Höhe mit zu fahren.
Wie immer ein Dank an unseren Guide, der auf fast jeder Hügelkuppe wartet bis wieder alle beisammen sind, auch wenn wir unser erträumtes Ziel 1000hm mal wieder nicht ganz erreicht haben. 910hm und gute 3 Stunden Fahrzeit kann sich sehen lassen.
Noch ein persönlicher Dank an unseren Guide Th.S16 von mir für die Wegzehrung die ich von ihm erhalten habe und viel Erfolg beim heutigen Straßenrennen.

Bis Freitag
Gräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gräte (26. Mai 2005)

Morgen ist schon wieder Freitag.
Was ist mit unserer Feierabendrunde?
Arbeite ihr alle so viel das ihr keine Zeit findet Vorschlägen für Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit zu machen?
Was ist mit der Idee im Eiderwald zu starten, der Höhenmeter wegen?
Ich muß meine Freizeit sorgfältig planen weil ich seit einer Woche auch Rennradler bin und das Neue auch bewegt werden will!

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Th.S16 (26. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen !

Moin Wolfgang , Rennrad ?? , ich höhr wohl nicht richtig.
Da kannst ja gleich am Samstag mit zum Masters-Cup nach Nehms fahren. 
Also für morgen hab ich noch keine Pläne. Da die Höhenmeterfetischisten
in Willingen fahren , hätte ich eigentlich mal eine andere Idee.
Wie wärs mal mit mehr KM als üblich, dafür aber weniger HM, und vor allem mal in eine ganz andere Ecke fahren.

Gruss


----------



## Gräte (26. Mai 2005)

Ja Rennrad glaube ich, jedenfalls hat das Teil so einen komischen verbogenen Lenker und vernünftig aufrecht sitzen, wie meine Mutter immer verlangt hat, kann man auf dem Teil auch nicht.
Abwechslung ist immer gut und über weniger hm wird RRR sich auch freuen, schaut doch manchmal etwas geschaft aus wenn er oben ankommt, der Gute. Und der Treffpunkt für die Tour? Uhrzeit müssen wir mit RRR abstimmen.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## RRR (26. Mai 2005)

Hy Jungs

Damit das mit dem geschaft aussehen aufm Berg langsam mal aufhört habe ich heute schon mal ordentlich KM gemacht, bin mit dem bike zur Arbeit (90 Km). Aber auch morgen habe ich nichts gegen ein paar mehr KM einzuwenden. Ich werde morgen Mittag nochmals ins Forum schauen, wenn kein anderer Vorschlag von Th.S16 kommt bin ich um 17.15 an der A7 Abfahrt, aber auch gerne für eine Überraschungsstrecke zu haben.

 Glückwunsch zum neuen Renner Gräte!!! 

Bis morgen 

RRR


----------



## Scottch (27. Mai 2005)

Moinmoin,

wollt mal die Gelegenheit zu einem Gruß in die Runde nutzen. 

Leider erschwert mein Ersthobby derzeit meine Teilnahme an den Freitagsrunden ganz erheblich, da ich auch heute schon wieder um 19h im Proberaum mit nem Haufen Chaoten lauten Heavy Metal musizieren darf. 

Das bedeutet blöderweise, dass ich generell nur noch sporadisch mitfahren kann... 

Wenn der Probetag mal verlegt wird, bin ich natürlich supergerne wieder mit von der Partie, ich verspreche auch, brav weiter Kondition zu Bolzen. 
Und sonst leiste ich eben RRR beim Schnaufen Gesellschaft.  

Wünsch euch, neiderfüllt, viel Spaß heute.

Gruß,
K.


----------



## Th.S16 (27. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit!

17.15 Uhr Treffpunkt A7. Die Srecke hab ich schon im Kopf, wird heute eher flach , technisch einfach , dafür mehr Km als üblich und mal in eine ganz andere Ecke. Trotzdem wir das eine nette Tour.......  
Also die Reifen auf 3,5 bar aufgepumpt , Semi-Slicks reichen völlig.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (29. Mai 2005)

Die Tour am Freitag machte mal wieder Lust auf mehr   .
Th.S16 hat mal wieder unter Beweis gestellt, dass er einer der besten (wahrscheinlich sogar der Beste) Kenner der Trails rund um Rendsburg ist . 

Bin schon gespannt auf nächsten Freitag 

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (30. Mai 2005)

Ja Moin !

@RRR : Danke für die Blumen, hört man gerne dass die Tour gut angekommen ist.
Bin am Sonntag eine noch viel bessere Runde gefahren als am Freitag!
War noch mehr Singel-Trail , aber viel weniger Asphalt dabei.
Ausserdem war noch genug Zeit für einen Abstecher in die Hüttener Berge.

Bis dann !
Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (30. Mai 2005)

Unser guter Th.S16,
hat doch immer noch einen Köcher im Pfeil oder Pfeil im Köcher, egal irgendwas ist da immer noch drin.

Bis die Tage
Gräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (2. Juni 2005)

Moin auch !

Für diesen Freitag bleiben die Pfeile mal stecken , kann leider nicht kommen.
Sehen uns dann nächsten Freitag zur gewohnten Zeit....

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (2. Juni 2005)

Auch Moin !

So wie es zur Zeit aussieht werde ich morgen auch neet dabeisein.  
Also bis nächsten Freitag.

Gruß
R.


----------



## Gräte (3. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,
oder auch nicht, es ist ja keiner da.
Ich werde die 20 km Asphalt hin und zurück zu unserem Standarttreffpunkt ohne eine Anmeldung auch nicht fahren. Drehe dann lieber meine direkte Hausrunde durch die Hütten Mountains.
Als Ausgleich fahre ich dann am Sonntag die RTF Rund um Holstein mit.
Bis Freitag kommende Woche, Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Th.S16 (6. Juni 2005)

Moinsen !
Wie schauts aus , diesen Freitag wieder fahren ??
Hab da wieder ne nette Runde im Auge...
Ich hab die "flache" Variante vom letzten Mal noch verfeinert , jetzt ist noch weniger Asphalt und noch mehr Singeltrail dabei.  
Es geht aber auch in die Hüttener Berge , da können sich dann die HM-Fetischisten austoben.  

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (6. Juni 2005)

Seit der RTF am letzten Sonntag, hab mir da einen nassen Hinter geholt, bin ich doch wieder etwas wetterfühliger geworden. Ich weiß, selber schuld, hat ja schon am Samstag waagerecht geregnet. Wenns nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet und ich gegebenenfalls meine Schutzbleche montieren darf (Speichenreflektoren lasse ich natürlich weg) dann bin ich dabei. Da es sich um eine Verfeinerung der letzten Tour handelt, wird es ja auch wieder eine Runde für nicht ganz so trainierte Kollegen, mit weniger Höhenmeter.
Treffpunkt wie immer, Pendlerparkplatz 17:15Uhr?

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## RRR (7. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin zusammen 
Hy Gräte, Deine Aussage: "wird es ja auch wieder eine Runde für nicht ganz so trainierte Kollegen, mit weniger Höhenmeter." is ja wohl auf mich gemünzt. Hast ja auch recht, habe in der letzten Woche 0 Km auf´m bike zurückgelegt. Bin aber schon gespannt auf die Tour am Freitag. 17.15 Parkplatz bin ich dabei. 

Gruß
R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinxter (7. Juni 2005)

Tach Kollegen,

der Höhenmeterfetischist ist seit Sonntag wieder aus dem Sauerland zurück und würde gerne am Freitag mitfahren.
Selbe Stelle, selbe Uhrzeit (Pendler-PP um 1715 Uhr).
Da ich in der letzten Woche genug hm abgefahren bin, finde ich das mit der neuen Runde ne gute Idee; bin schon gespannt was Thorsten sich da ausgedacht hat.

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Juni 2005)

Ja gut , Nabend allerseits !
Herrschaften , ich glaub wir werden am Freitag jede Menge Spass haben.  
Eine völlig neue Tour steht auf dem Programm.
Packt lieber eine Banane mehr ein , denn es können locker 3,5 Std werden.
Aber wie sagt Ralph immer so treffend: "Ist ja lang genug hell".  

Gruss


----------



## Gräte (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo RRR,
nein, ich habe nicht Dich gemeint, wollte eher neu interessierte damit ansprechen und ermutigen mal bei uns zur Feierabendrunde vorbei zu schauen. Hatten sich ja mal zwei aus Eckernförde gemeldet die wir leider noch nicht getroffen haben.
Du bist ja einer der immer mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen fährt, der den Schmerz in den Beinen spüren will wenn er sich die Rampen hochkurbelt. Bei regelmäßigem Training würde Dir dieser Genuß ja fehlen. Außerdem wäre ich dann das Schlußlicht, nein nein, laß uns ruhig so weitermachen.

Bis die Tage
Gräte


----------



## Th.S16 (8. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit !

Hallo Wolfgang , du hast das Phantom vergessen...  

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (10. Juni 2005)

Das war doch mal eine geruhsame Feierabendrunde?
2,5 h, 65km und nur 300hm.
Aber der Wind (norddeutsche Berge) und die Bodenbeschaffenheit waren heute auch recht kräftezehrend. Von den juckenden Pusteln an den Beinen vom Durchfahren des Brennesselwaldes will ich erst gar nicht reden.
Nicht verwunderlich das RRR und meine Wenigkeit das Angebot von unserem Guide abgelehnt haben noch einmal den Aschberg rauf zu kurbeln um Blechfreund Bismark die Füße zu küssen.
Für kommenden Freitag halte ich schon mal den Vorschlag fest die Tour mit einem Feierabendbier zu verbinden.

Bis Freitag 
Gräte

PS: Gute Besserung RRR


----------



## Jinxter (11. Juni 2005)

Hi Gräte,

ich glaube Du solltest Deinen Höhenmesser mal eichen lassen.
Wir hatten gestern trotz "Flachlandetappe" echte 630 hm auf der Uhr ...

Wir sehen uns am Freitag, und damit Du Dir Dein Feierabendbier auch richtig verdienst, knacken wir an diesem Tag die magische 1000er Marke   

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (11. Juni 2005)

Moinsen !
Ausserdem waren wir auch 3,5 Std , nicht 2,5 Std unterwegs....  
So, genug Klug********rei, am Freitag werden die 1000 HM geknackt.
(Und wenn ich den Aschberg 5x hochstrampeln muss !!)  

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (12. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen,
hier im Forum drescht ihr auf mich ein weil ich meinen Höhenmesser und Kilometerzähler nicht richtig abgelesen habe ( ist halt so, nachlassende Sehkraft wenn einem das Blut vor Anstrengung aus den Augen spritzt) und bei der Feierabendrunde wollt ihr immer nur Höhenmeter fressen weil ihr wißt das ich meinen alten Kadaver nicht mehr so schnell die Rampen hochbringe oder wollt ihr wieder nur RRR aufreiben?
Ups, da fällt mir ein, ich wollt doch am Freitag meine Kette mal wieder richtig ölen, habe also leider keine Zeit mich am Freitag von euch in Grund und Boden fahren zu lassen.

Bis Freitag
Gräte

PS: Gehts wieder RRR?


----------



## Th.S16 (12. Juni 2005)

Moin Gräte !
Wie schauts aus ? Um 10.30 ist Start zum Masters-Cup in Osdorf bei Gettorf.
Fährst du mit ??
Bei Deiner derzeitigen Form kannst Du da locker mithalten, wenn nicht gar mehr........

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (12. Juni 2005)

Hy Gräte 
Vielen Dank für Deine Besserungswünsche. Aber die Brennessel-Kur hat einem Muskelkater sehr gut vorgebeugt. Hat sich aber gelohnt war wie von Th. angekündigt eine noch schönere Tour als die am vorletzten Freitag.
Habe heute morgen mein Trainingsprogramm für die 1000 hm Runde gestartet (Bin mit´m Rad Brötchen holen = 10Km   ). Also ein Anfang ist getan. Alles andere ist mentales Training  .

Also dann bis Freitag 

RRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (16. Juni 2005)

Ja Hallo erstmal
ich würd auch gern mal wieder ne Runde durch die Hüttener Berge drehen. Wo ist denn der geplante Treffpunkt ? Denn bis morgen.


----------



## Gräte (16. Juni 2005)

Moin Ben Sarotti,
ganz einfache Sache, A7 Abfahrt Rendsburg / Büdelsdorf (Nr.8 auf die Bundesstrasse 203) in Richtung Büdelsdorf / Rendsburg Abbiegen, nach 100m kommt der Treffpunkt, der Pendlerparkplatz. Uhrzeit 17:15 Uhr.
Seltsamer weise sind wir immer 5 Personen, bin gespannt wer morgen nicht kommt wenn Du dort aufschlägst.
Freuen uns über jeden Mitradler.
Gruß
Gräte


----------



## RRR (16. Juni 2005)

N´abend zusammen

Habe soeben meinen Trainingsplan für die 1000 hm Runde abgeschlossen. Als letzten Punkt (und 2. Punkt nach dem brötchenholen) habe ich als Grundlage für morgen ich ein schönes kühles dunkles Hefeweizen genossen . Laßt die hm´s mann kommen  .

Bis morgen 
R.


----------



## Gräte (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo Freitagsradtreter,
Lob und Anerkennung für uns. Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber immerhin haben wir unser lang ersehntes Ziel erreicht, 1000hm. Mit sieben Startern waren wir diesmal ja auch eine große Gruppe, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer das Ziel erreicht also ziemlich hoch und immerhin haben es sechs geschafft.
Bin gestern Abend dann auch erfolgreich vorm Fernseher eingeschlafen, hab mich allerdings in der Nacht umgebettet und fühle mich heute morgen wie neu geboren (krumme Beine, kann kaum laufen und quengel bei jeder Gelegenheit rum). 
Toll ist auch das sich immer mal wieder neue Gesichter bei uns einfinden um mit zu treten.

Bis die Tage
Gräte

PS: Thorsten, Du wiegst doch keine 85kg, Du Fliegengewicht. Mir vorwerfen ich würde immer tief stapeln.


----------



## Th.S16 (18. Juni 2005)

Ahoi !
Jau, die Tour gestern hatte es wirklich in sich : Gutes Tempo und über 1000 HM sagen wohl alles. 
Hab mich auch über das ein oder andere neue Gesicht gefreut , also Ihr Biker das draussen , es gibt für euch keine Entschuldigung am Freitag nicht zu erscheinen !
@ Wolfgang: Wer hier wohl tiefstapelt.... Ich sag nur Heidberg-Asphalt-Uphill..... 
Die 85kg sind natürlich mit Klamotten , Trinkflasche und Ersatzschlauch gewogen. Muskeln wiegen halt.....


----------



## Jinxter (19. Juni 2005)

Jep, kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen...

hier noch mal kurz die Tourdaten:
58,73 km, 17,94 km/h Schnitt und 1062 hm   
und dabei sind wir wirklich wenige Trails doppelt gefahren, dafür viele neue Wege. Kompliment ! Malte war jedenfalls auch begeistert und kommt definitiv wieder mal mit.
Welches Ziel setzen wir uns als nächstes ? Oder fahren wir mal ne komplett andere Strecke (Th.S16 hatte da so was im Hinterkopf) ?

Ich hab mir übrigens auf der Tour so nen kleinen Blutsauger (Zecke) aufgesammelt, daher der Tip an alle beim Duschen mal etwas genauer hinzuschauen   

Bis denne , Joe


----------



## northpoint (20. Juni 2005)

HiHo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja schon lange mal bei Euch mitradeln,aber freitags 17h passt arbeitstechnisch schlecht.  
Nun bin ich letztes Wochenende auch mal in die HB gestartet,um zu sehen wovon Ihr redet.Landete einige Male zwar völlig in der Pampa oder Sackgassen aber mit einem Guide kann man dies wohl ausschließen...  
War davon ein wenig genervt,so daß ich später  rund um den Bistensee und den Wittensee geradelt bin.Komme ja von der Küste und da zieht es einen eben zum Wasser.   
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal freitags mitzuradeln oder man macht mal eine Wochenendrunde?


----------



## Th.S16 (21. Juni 2005)

Ho,Hi !

Also ich hätte nichts gegen eine Runde ausser der Reihe einzuwenden.
Fahr sowieso fast jeden Tag , entweder RR oder MTB.
Mach doch mal ein Vorschlag.
Kann mir vorstellen , dass der ein oder andere auch noch mitfahren will.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## northpoint (23. Juni 2005)

Moin Thorsten,

was würdest Du (Ihr   ) von einem Sonntagabendride gegen 19h halten?
Die spätere Uhrzeit würde ich wegen der gestiegenen Temperaturen vorschlagen.  

Wie lange fahrt Ihr denn normalerweise?Bei 2Std. Fahrtzeit wäre die Startzeit doch okay,oder?

Für weitere Vorschläge bieten sich die nächsten Seiten in diesem Thread an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gräte (23. Juni 2005)

Kommt wer morgen zur Freitags Feierabendrunde oder haben wir Hitzefrei?
RRR kommt sicherlich, ist ja sein einziger Trainingstag in der Woche, den kann man nicht ausfallen lassen.
Wie schauts bei Dir aus Th.S16? Übrigens, Deine Warnung ich würde mich auf sehr dünnes Eis begeben beim Dienstagstraining war berechtigt. Eine uns beiden bekannte Person nötigt mich verbal zur Teilnahme an der Westensee/Brux Veranstaltung ( als Vertreter könnte er sogar blinden einen Fernseher anschnacken ). Kommenden Dienstag will er die Westenseerunde fahren um mir schon mal die Strecke zu zeigen. Vielleicht schleich ich mich heute Abend schon einmal dort hin um die Runde mal abzufahren. 45km und 925hm ist fürn Greenhorn schon ne ganze Menge, meine 100 Tage Schonzeit sind noch nicht abgelaufen..

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Juni 2005)

Ja Moin !

@ Northpoint : Also am Sonntag spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen.
In 2 Std kann man aber nicht alle Highlights fahren , schlage daher 18.30
als Startzeit vor. Treffpunkt frei verhandelbar.

@ Gräte : Hör` doch mal auf deinen Meister.......
Bin in Brux auch dabei , macht richtig Laune da.
Freitag wollte ich eigentlich fahren , aber sehr sehr locker , da ich am Samstag
in Nehms ein RR-Rennen fahre.

Gruss


----------



## Gräte (23. Juni 2005)

OK Thorsten, werde in Brux auch an den Start gehen.
Ne Bummeltour am Freitag ist doch in Ordnung, wir haben letzten Freitag genug gerissen und geben dadurch Neulingen die Möglichkeit bei uns mal rein zu schauen.

Bis Freitag
Gräte


----------



## RRR (23. Juni 2005)

tach zusammen

es besteht leider die Möglichkeit, dass ich morgen ab 17.15 noch nich dabeiseinkann (werde natürlich wie immer alles geben). Werde dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt direkt an den hütten hills starten und versuchen Eure Färte aufzunehmen. Da es ne bummel tour werden soll, wird es ein leichtes für mich sein Euch zu finden.   

Also hoffentlich bis morgen

RRR


----------



## Ben Sarotti (24. Juni 2005)

Moinsen , 
bin heute nicht dabei , da ich mir nochmal die Kieler Woche geben muß . Um welche Veranstaltung gehts denn in Brux ? Wann und wo ist denn dort Start ? Ansonsten bis nächsten Fr.


----------



## Th.S16 (24. Juni 2005)

Ja Moisen !

@ Max: siehe unter www.radsport-senioren.de.
Links sind die Termine vom Masters-Cup, alle Infos dort.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (29. Juni 2005)

Hy Jungs

Kann am Freitag leider nicht mitfahren 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und in Brux viel Erfolg 

Bis übernächsten Freitag 

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (29. Juni 2005)

Ja Moin auch !
Leider kann ich am Freitag auch nicht.  
Aber der nächste Freitag kommt bestimmt !!

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (30. Juni 2005)

Hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich diesen Freitag wegen der Brux Geschichte absagen wollte, aber wenn schon zwei abgesagt haben, ich brauch den Freitag dringend als Ruhetag.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## RRR (6. Juli 2005)

Hy

Freitag 08.07. 17.15 Uhr an'er A7. Nach einem Freitag ohne muß ich unbedingt wieder los und den Feierabend biken. Wie sieht es auch bei Euch?

Gruß
RRR


----------



## dodiwodi (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

war vor 3 Wochen das erste mal mit dabei, hat mir so gut gefallen das ich 90 km Anreise auf mich nehmen werde.
Joern kommt auch warscheinlich mit.

Also bis Freitag
Malte


----------



## Gräte (7. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,
bin am Freitag auch wieder dabei.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Ben Sarotti (7. Juli 2005)

Moin ,
bin morgen auch dabei , wenn es nicht wie aus Kübeln schüttet . Wer macht denn den Guide ? 
Schönen Freitag wünscht Ben Sarotti.


----------



## Th.S16 (8. Juli 2005)

Hi !
Kleiner Wetterbericht für alle die noch ein wenig wankelmütig sind: Heute noch kein Tropfen Regen.  
Himmel bedeckt , leichter Wind. Ab und zu schaut auch mal die Sonne vorbei.
So 20° würd ich schätzen. 
Bis dann !

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (12. Juli 2005)

Ja Moin Ihr Helden !

Wie schauts aus? Schon Pläne für Freitag? Als ich bin für die Runde in den Loher-Forst.   
Ich weiss auch nicht.... Aber an der Runde hab ich nen Narren gefressen!!
Sollten jedoch die Höhenmeter-Killer in der Überzahl sein, pass ich mich an und ab gehts auf gewohntes Terrain.
Dann wird das Tempo aber deutlich verschärft....  

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (13. Juli 2005)

Hy

Klar hab ich nen Plan: rechtzeitig Feierabend und biken. Loher Forst Tour hört sich sehr gut an.

Bis Freitag 

RRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gräte (14. Juli 2005)

Moin Alle,
Loher Forst hört sich wirklich gut an,
deutliche Tempoverschärfung bei Standart Tour hört sich nicht wirklich gut an.
Also ne schöne gemütliche Bummeltour durchn Loher Forst, Wochenend du kannst kommen.

Gruß
Gräte


----------



## Ben Sarotti (14. Juli 2005)

Moin moin , 
bin erst in 2 Wochen wieder dabei , da ich die kommenden beiden Freitage arbeiten muß . Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß , egal ob HM oder KM/H .
Schöne Grüße ins Wochenende !


----------



## RRR (21. Juli 2005)

Hy Hy

Wie is die Lage? morgen 17.15 A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf. Auch wenn der Wetterbericht  im Moment nichts gutes sagt, werde ich, wenn sich noch jemand meldet, pünktlich da sein. Wenn mein bike schön matschig wird hab ich endlich mal nen Grund zu putzen. 

Bis morgen
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (21. Juli 2005)

Tagesgruss !

Bei mir ist die Lage eher bescheiden. Muss sehen , dass ich mein Dienst getauscht bekomme. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist auch für den Rest der Woche
an biken nicht zu denken. Stinkt mir gewaltig........  
Werde mich aber morgen noch mal melden. 

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (22. Juli 2005)

Ahoi !

War ja klar: Das Wetter ist gut , hab echt Laune zu fahren. Aber was is:
Muss arbeiten !!  Ich brech echt ab.  
Dann müssen wir wohl das Unternehmen "Hüttener Berge und best of Loher Forst" auf die nächste Woche verschieben.
Allen die heute fahren: Viel Spass!!

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (25. Juli 2005)

Hy Zusammen

Am letzten Freitag mußte ich leider einsam meine Feierabendrunde drehen. 
Was´n mit Gräte los? biste schon nach einer Woche überarbeitet   
Am kommenden Freitag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder da. Ne schöne große Runde Richtung Lohe steht eigentlich mal wieder an, oder Thorsten ?
Also bis Freitag   
Gruß
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juli 2005)

Moinsen !

Freitag bin ich wieder dabei. Wir könnten ja mal die Hüttener Berge und den Loher Forst in Anriff nehmen.
Start wie gehabt , dann wie gewoht in die Hüttener Berge bis zum Eulenberg
von da aus über die B77 zum Golfplatz Lohe.
Sollte ne nette Runde werden!

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (28. Juli 2005)

Moin Feierabendradler und Urlauber,
der Tourenvorschlag ist wie immer voll in Ordnung. Mich kann morgen nur noch das Wetter von der Tour abhalten (hier regnet es gerade). Mir liegt nur ein wenig im Magen das RRR in den letzten zwei Wochen Tag und Nacht trainiert hat. Wird uns wohl in Grund und Boden fahren. Schei.. Urlauber!

Bis Freitag
Gräte


----------



## Süren (28. Juli 2005)

Tach auch,

habe euren Thread letzten Samstag entdeckt und das klang so gut, dass ich daraufhin am Sonntag mal Richtung Hüttener Berge gefahren bin. Da ich in Kiel wohne und kein Auto habe, bin ich auf den Zug nach Eckernförde (oder Rendsburg) angewiesen, das macht die Sache etwas schwieriger. Aber es scheint sich wirklich zu lohnen; mit Guide wäre es natürlich noch besser. Leider seid ihr mir etwas zu schnell und Bremse spielen macht auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß   
Aber am Sonntag geht's in den Urlaub und davon zwei Wochen in die italienischen Alpen (Piemont)    Mal sehen, ob ich hinterher fit genug bin für eure Tour. Wenn ihr denn überhaupt Weibervolk dabei haben wollt  

Für morgen viel Spaß, ich werde wohl etwas länger im Büro sein und dann anfangen zu packen...

Ciao, Süren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (29. Juli 2005)

Moin Süren !
Neue Gesichter sind bei uns immer willkommen. 
Schau doch einfach mal vorbei , ne lockere Runde sollte immer möglich sein.
Ich fahre auch unter der Woche , sollte Interresse bestehen, stelle ich mich als Guide zur Verfügung.
Für die Freitags-Runde empfehle ich Dir hier öfter mal reinzuschauen , der ein oder andere kommt aus der Kieler Ecke , da bietet sich ne Fahrgemeinschaft
an.

So denn !

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (29. Juli 2005)

Prost 

Nach einer sehr genialen Tour mit fast allen Highlights sitze ich aufm Sofa und trinke ein schönes dunkles Weizen.
Da ich am nächsten Freitag keine Zeit habe, haben Thorsten und ich uns gedacht wir verlegen den Termin für nächste Woche auf Donnerstag.

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? 

Also dann nochmals Prost Leude 

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (1. August 2005)

Ahoi !

Also Donnerstag klingt gut , wäre 100%ig dabei. Aber Samstag würde mir auch gut passen. Zeit wäre dann egal.
Vielleicht kommen dann ja ein paar Leute vorbei , die Freitags nicht können.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Süren (1. August 2005)

Moin, Thorsten,

vielen Dank für dein Angebot, mir unter der Woche mal die Hüttener Berge zu zeigen. Nehme ich gerne an, wenn ich denn mal rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme... Vielleicht passt es ja alternativ auch mal am Wochenende?
Im Augenblick sitze ich in an meinem ersten Urlaubstag in Frankfurt und werde morgen gen Italien aufbrechen   Ich bin als Flachländler sehr gespannt aufs Biken in den Alpen!

Viele Grüße in den Norden 
Süren


----------



## northpoint (1. August 2005)

Ich könnte auch am Do. 

An welche Uhrzeit dachtet Ihr?


----------



## Th.S16 (1. August 2005)

Ja Moin auch !

Bin für Donnerstag flexibel , muss aber bis 16.00 arbeiten. Ab 16.45 könnte ich auf dem Bike sitzen.
17.15 Pendlerparkplatz A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf wäre mein Vorschlag.
Gruss , 
T.

P.S: Fahre auch am Wochenende , wer Zeit hat kann sich ja melden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (1. August 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Moin auch !
> 
> Bin für Donnerstag flexibel , muss aber bis 16.00 arbeiten. Ab 16.45 könnte ich auf dem Bike sitzen.
> 17.15 Pendlerparkplatz A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf wäre mein Vorschlag.
> ...



Ich wäre dabei falls ich nicht doch noch wg. Wetterverbesserung (was ich nicht glaube  )noch zum Segeln komme.


----------



## Th.S16 (2. August 2005)

Moin allerseits !

So , der Termin für Donnerstag steht: 17.15 Uhr Pendlerprkplatz A7 , Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Die Runde in die Hüttener Berge + Highlights aus dem Loher Forst stehen auf dem Programm. Tempo easy , maximaler Spass steht im Vordergrund.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Jinxter (2. August 2005)

Hi an alle, ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zu fahren und finde die Idee von Th.S16 mit Samstag gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Uhrzeit wäre mir egal, bin aber eher für nachmittags...
Vielleicht kriegen wir ja bis Samstag noch ein paar Leute zusammen.

@Th.S16 , ich hoffe das mit den Harburger Bergen klappt mal an einem der nächsten Wochenenden...

MfG Joe


----------



## northpoint (3. August 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits !
> 
> So , der Termin für Donnerstag steht: 17.15 Uhr Pendlerprkplatz A7 , Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
> Die Runde in die Hüttener Berge + Highlights aus dem Loher Forst stehen auf dem Programm. Tempo easy , maximaler Spass steht im Vordergrund.
> ...



Das hört sich nach einem humanen Einstieg an...  

Sollte es allerdings morgen wie heutabend stundenlang regnen,dann verzichte ich auf einen morgigen Start.Schließlich muß ich auch fast 100km mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## northpoint (4. August 2005)

Soooo,  
nun sitze ich frisch geduscht    vorm Rechner und muß einfach mal den beiden Guides (RRR & Th.S16)von heute ein dickes Lob aussprechen.

Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.Beide waren sehr rücksichtsvoll,haben mir sehr viele Tipps  zu Routen,möglichen Gefahren auf einigen Abfahrten und zu HotSpots gegeben.  
Einfach vorbildlich und absolut klasse!  

Nun muß ich nur noch ein wenig Kondition bolzen    und dann bin ich demnächst bestimmt mal wieder dabei.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch einen goldenen Herbst...da macht es ja immer besonders viel Spass in den Wäldern rumzurocken?

@Ralph:
http://www.egle-parts.de/


----------



## Th.S16 (5. August 2005)

Ja Moin !

Stimmt , war echt gut gestern: Mal wieder gutes Wetter , Strecke astrein befahrbar und entspanntes Tempo.  
Sind zwar nicht mehr in den Loher Forst gefahren , aber das heben wir uns für das nächste Mal auf .
Sollte es das Wetter zulassen , wollte ich auf jeden Fall Samstag um 14.00 Uhr
und Sonntag um 11 Uhr fahren.
Wer mit will , möge sich hier anmelden.
Ach ja , wo war eigentlich Graete ??  

Gruss
T.


----------



## northpoint (5. August 2005)

Nochmal als Ergänzung zur gestrigen Tour:
-Distanz:42,76km
-Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:16,3km/h
-Höhenmeter:nicht ermittelt


----------



## RRR (6. August 2005)

N`abend

Leider kann ich am morgigen Sonntag aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht an der  Tour teilnehmen, ich bitte mein Fehlen zu entschuldigen.
Nun mal Spaß beiseite, habe mir am Donnerstag bei der Rückfahrt von den Hütten Hills in meine Heimat etwas das Knie verunstaltet. Kann noch nichtmal auf´m Gokart meines Sohnes fahren.     
Ich brauche ja sowieso neue Kettenblätter vorn, damit ich die Steigungen nich immer auf´m großen Blatt fahren muß bis sich mein Rahmen verbiegt.   
Also ich falle für die nächste Woche komplett aus. Vielleicht am nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag? Melde mich dann aber nochmals. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch ne nette bike Woche. Und Thorsten nen schönen Urlaub.
Und wo is eigentlich Gräte? 

RRR


----------



## Gräte (6. August 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich Gräte?
Na hier, sitz hier warm und trocken und warte auf meine neuen Kettenblätter. Kassette und Kette ist schon ausgetauscht. Kommenden Freitag habe ich leider keine Zeit weil ich am Samstag den SuperCup (265km) in Rendsburg mitfahren werde. Freitag den 19.08.05, 17:15 Uhr bin ich wieder dabei.
Bis die Tage
Gräte


----------



## RRR (7. August 2005)

Hy Gräte

Und ich dachte du sitzt nur noch auf´m Sofa, und ich habe mal ne Chance dich am Berg stehenzulassen. Aber wenn du den Cup mitfährst sieht die Sache ja wohl doch etwas anders aus.  
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen für die 265 km.   

Bis zum 19.

RRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (10. August 2005)

Freunde der Sonne!

Wie siehts aus ? Freitag ist nicht mehr fern, da wollt ich mal abklopfen wie es um die Beteiligung für die Feierabendrunde steht.
Es wird die Best-of-Runde gefahren, d.h. 2,0 Std Hüttener Berge + 1,5 Std
Loher Forst und Fockbek-Feld. Tempo je nach Laune der Anwesenden.
Start wie immer , 17.15 an der A7.

Gruss
T.


----------



## northpoint (10. August 2005)

Hi Thorsten,
ich muß Freitag zu einem Geburtstag und kann leider nicht teilnehmen.
Mein Urlaub geht auch zu Ende und das Wetter ist soooo schlecht-
*Was ist die Welt doch ungerecht?*


----------



## RRR (10. August 2005)

Hy Th.

Als ich Deine Tourplannung gelesen habe lief mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Leider habe ich wie schon gesagt am Freitag keine Zeit. Neidvoll werde ich am Freitag an Euch denken.
Viel Spaß

RRR


----------



## eisensäge (11. August 2005)

Hi Th.,
nachdem ich bisher öfter mal unangemeldet mitgefahren bin, will ich diesmal für Freitag meine Teilnahme offiziell ankündigen. Wenn kein Auswärtiger mehr zusagt, könnten wir ja auch vom Plaza-Baumarkt-Parkplatz starten, um den Eiderwald noch mitzunehmen.
R.


----------



## Th.S16 (11. August 2005)

Hey Eisensäge !

Kann losgehen , 16.45 am Eingang Eiderwald ? (Plaza BM)
Müsste doch locker reichen, um evtl. Mitfahrer um 17.15 an der A7 einzusammeln.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (16. August 2005)

Ja Moin auch !

So , endlich Urlaub und das Wetter wird besser.
Es wird fast jeden Tag gefahren , und das zu verschiedenen Zeiten:
Morgen z.B. um 09.00 Uhr , Freitag 17.15 usw,usw....
Also, wer schon immer mal mitfahren wollte , der sollte sich hier anmelden.
Termin-Schwierigkeiten fallen als Ausrede für´s Nichterscheinen aus.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## eisensäge (18. August 2005)

Moin Thorsten, bin wieder dabei am Freitag. Am Autobahnparkplatz um 17.15?
Was macht eigentlich deine Wade?
R.


----------



## RRR (18. August 2005)

Bin Morgen leider nicht dabei
Gruß
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (19. August 2005)

Hallo auch !

Muss heute verletzungsbedingt passen. (Die Wade zwickt noch.....)
Allen Teilnehmern heute viel Spass !

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (25. August 2005)

Hy zusammen

Morgen 17.15 A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf. Wie sieht es aus bei Euch?
Auch wenn der Wetterbericht für morgen nicht gut aussieht, werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren.
Bis morgen 
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (25. August 2005)

Moin "Racing" Ralf !

Ich muss mich so langsam von der Freitags-Runde verabschieden, da ich die nächsten Wochen ausnahmslos Freitags meiner 2.liebsten Sportart nachgehe.
Bin am Wochenende oder auch mal unter der Woche aber zu jeder Schandtat
bereit.  
Solltest Du am Freitag fahren , empfehle ich Dir die "neue" Abfahrt vom Stein runter: Da hab ich vorgestern ein wenig Trail-Pflege betrieben , jetzt kann man da so richtig durch den Batz radieren......  

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (27. August 2005)

Moin zusammen !

Für alle die es interessiert: Sonntag 28.08 wird gefahren , 10.30 ist Abfahrt in Büdelsdorf am Parkplatz Plaza Baumarkt. Alles was Laune macht wird gefahren.
Dauer: 3Std ,Keine Kaffeefahrt, Kein Rennen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (28. August 2005)

Hy ThS.16

Was hälst Du davon am Donnerstag Abend eine Runde zu drehen. *17.45 *kann ich in Büdelsdorf bzw an der Autobahn sein.
Gruß
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (30. August 2005)

Ja Moin auch !

@RRR: Ich kann diese Woche nur Vormittags fahren , am Samstag fahre ich auf jeden Fall , mache dann einen kleinen Abstecher nach Brekendorf , da startet um 14.00 Uhr das Masters-Cup Rennen. Zuschauen lohnt bestimmt.
(Will doch mal sehen wie sich Gräte mit seinem neuen Carbon-Renner so schlägt....... ) 

Gruss
T.


----------



## Gräte (30. August 2005)

Wie Carbon, wieso, wer, welche Petze hat da geplappert?
Der Rahmen ist nur schwarz wie alle meine Räder und es steht Canyon F10 dran! Also nichts dolles, Siegertypen fahren Treck oder wenn sie zu Übergewicht neigen auch mal Giant.
Mein MTB werde ich dieser Tage noch zusammen schrauben.
ThS.16, Du hast mich auf jeden Fall gut aus der Reserve gelockt.

Bis die Tage
Gräte

....N o r b e r t  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (31. August 2005)

Glückwunsch Gräte. Ein leichtes schwarzes, nett.
Mal sehen, vielleicht schaue ich am Sa. auch mal vorbei um Dich auf Deinem neuen Renner zu bewundern.
Ich hoffe Dich auch bald mal wieder an mir vorbei den Berg hochbrausen zu sehen, ist in den letzten Wochen etwas ruhig geworden mit der Freitags Runde.

Viel Erfolg am Sa.  

RRR

P.S. was machste den jetzt mit Deinem "alten" Rennrad? Ich suche noch etwas mit schmalen Reifen.


----------



## Gräte (2. September 2005)

Moin RRR,
besten Dank für die Glückwünsche. Bei allen Rennradlern die ein Edelbike (>1000 Euronen) fahren geht der Trend ganz klar zum Zweitrad für Schlechtwettertage. Da ich diesen Winter durchfahren werde wie im letzten Jahr ist das Alte also verplant, sorry.
Am 09.09.2005 steht bei mir Feierabendrunde im Kalender. Wenn ich den Weg zum Treffpunkt nach so lager Zeit noch finde. Werde 1-2 Tage vorher noch mal bei Dir durchklingeln.

Gräte


----------



## Th.S16 (3. September 2005)

So,so....
Der feine Herr "Gräte" legt sich auch noch ein "Zweitrad" zu.
Mann,Mann,Mann....So weit ist es also schon gekommen.  
Wo soll das noch enden?  
Da können wir uns ja noch auf einiges gefasst machen.
Und? Schon ne Lizenz gelöst??

Gruss

P.S. Wie gnädig , dass wir mit Dir am 09.09. wieder rechnen dürfen......


----------



## RRR (3. September 2005)

Hy Jungs

Ich habe am 09.09 leider keine Zeit. Habe aber geplant am Donnerstag 08.09 zur gewohnten Zeit zu fahren. Wie sieht es bei Euch am Do. aus?

Außerdem werde ich morgen Nachmittag so ab 17.00 fahren, wo weiß ich noch  nicht genau, vielleicht auch ein paar Strassenkilometer bei mir in der Umgebung. Wenn aber einer von Euch Lust auf die Hüttener Berge oder ähnliches hat, bitte melden (alleine fahren ist sooo langweilig).

Gruß

RRR


----------



## Gräte (5. September 2005)

Lizenz lösen, für ein Rad mit dem man nicht einmal den ersten Platz sicher hat, obwohl das son olles, leichtes Plastikteil ist! Einschmelzen und Yoghurtbecher von pressen. Ich kehre reumütig zu euch zurück wenn ich darf. ( werde aber auf jeden Fall in Flintbeck starten wenn ich so sehe wer sich nach mir noch so angemeldet hat)

Ja RRR, 50% Zusage für Donnerstag kann ich Dir jetzt schon mal geben, den Rest am Mittwoch telefonisch.
Gruß
Gräte
Kein richtiger Straßen- und MTBfahrer aber Radler just for fun mit ein wenig sportlichem Ehrgeiz.


----------



## Th.S16 (8. September 2005)

Moinsen !

Wie schaut´s aus: Heute 17.15 an der A7 treffen , und so 2,5 Std fahren ??
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (8. September 2005)

Hy T.

Bin spätestens um 17.15 da!

bis später 

RRR


----------



## RRR (12. September 2005)

Tach zusammen

Donnerstag 15.09. um 17.15 A7 Büdelsdorf. Biken + Spaß haben.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall da.    

An alle Feierabendbiker die Lust haben:   Wir planen zum Sommerabschluß (nicht Saisonende, die Sasion endet nie) den  Grill anzuschmeißen und mal Fleisch anstelle von Powerbar und Bananen zu uns zunehmen. 
Wann und Wo steht noch nicht 100 % fest. Mehr hierzu folgt in kürze.
 
Gruß
RRR


----------



## RRR (20. September 2005)

Hy 

Am Freitag 23.09 um 17.00 Uhr an der A7 Büdelsdorf . Da es schon sehr früh dunkelt    starten wir um 17.00, nicht um 17.15 !
Dauer ca. 2 - 2,5 h.

Gruß
RRR


----------



## Gräte (21. September 2005)

Moin RRR,
bin dabei, 17:00 Uhr ist absolut kein Problem für mich. Wer Freitags um 13:00 Uhr schon das Wochenende einleuten kann hat da locker noch 4 Stunden Vorbereitung.

Bis denne
Gräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (10. November 2005)

Ja Moin auch !

Am Samstag den 12.11.05 wird gefahren: Start ist 13.00 Uhr am grossen Pendlerparkplatz an der A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Alle weiteren Infos im LMB.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (12. November 2005)

Moinsen !

Die o.g. Tour fällt mangels Beteiligung aus !!

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (27. März 2006)

So Leute !!
Es geht wieder los.....
Die Frage ist nur wann und wo. Mein Vorschlag wäre als Einstand ne lange Tour am Wochenende. Entweder 7. oder 9. April. Über Ostern wäre auch noch ne Variante.
Also wer noch nicht in den Hü-Bergen war, sollte sich den Spass nicht entgehen lassen....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Jinxter (27. März 2006)

Hi Th. , gute Idee ...

Ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder mitkommen... und könnte auch mal die Ost-Holsteiner und die Kieler fragen, ob jemand Lust hat... wenn nichts dagegen spricht.

Wegen des Termines können wir ja noch mal verhandeln.

Lange Tour heißt bei Dir ja so ca. 3-3,5 h , oder ?

Man sieht sich ,

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (28. März 2006)

Hey Joe !

Alle sind willkommen , gefahren wird nach Lust und Laune. Ich finde nur wenn man sich schon die Mühe einer etwas weiteren Anreise macht, soll es sich auch lohnen. Ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit , egal ob 2 oder 5 Std.
Wollte mit meinem Post nur mal so die allgemeine Stimmung einfangen....

Gruss, und bis bald
T.


----------



## Jinxter (28. März 2006)

die Stimmnung ist sehr gut...

ich werde mal die diversen Leute anmorsen und fragen, welcher Termin am besten passt...

MfG Joe


----------



## Jinxter (30. März 2006)

So ....

ich hab mal mit den Kielern geredet, das Gros wäre für eine Tour am 9.4.

Sind zwar noch keine festen Zusagen, aber ein paar Leute sollten schon zusammenkommen.

Wollen wir den Termin festmachen, wer will kann sich dann ja mit einklinken.

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (30. März 2006)

Hi !

Also der 9. passt mir auch am besten. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, Startzeit ist mir eigentlich egal. Werde mich der Mehrheit anschliessen.
Ich versuch noch ein paar Biker aus meinem Umfeld zu motivieren.

Gruss
T.


----------



## dodiwodi (31. März 2006)

Ein Moinsen aus Lübeck,

ich mach nur so .mein Vorschlag were 10.00 Uhr, damit man vieeeel Zeit hat.

Mal wieder 1000 hm knacken hät doch was  

Gruß dodiwodi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (31. März 2006)

Ja Moin auch !
Na das doch mal´n Wort. Mal schau´n was die anderen zu der Startzeit sagen.....
An mir solles nicht scheitern. 
Hier die News aus den Hü-Bergen: Der Schnee ist weg, die Piste aber noch sehr weich. Alles in allem aber gut fahrbar. Mit ein wenig Sonne und Wind sollte die Piste bis nächsten Sonntag trocken sein.
Werd nächste Woche dort noch mehrmals fahren, und hier die aktuellen Pistenverhältnisse reinstellen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## HH_Petra (3. April 2006)

Hi Biker,

suche eine regelmäßige Touren-/Trainingsgruppe in den Harburger Bergen, die auch mal 'nicht so geübte Fahrer' mitnehmen. Fahre noch nicht sooo lange MTB, und habe ehrlicherweise nicht so viel Trailerfahrung. Bin bisher viel Rennrad gefahren, da ist es leichter,mit Gruppen unterschiedlicher Stärke zu fahren, fährt man/frau halt mehr Windschatten  . Bei MTB fehlt mir jetzt mal die Erfahrung, wie solche Gruppen zusammen fahren, ob überhaupt ?

Liebe Bikergrüße

Petra

PS:nichts ist schlimmer, als ein Hemmschuh zu sein!


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2006)

Hallo Petra,

haben wir in Erdkunde/Geografie nicht aufgepaßt? 
Der *Naturpark Hüttener Berge * befinden sich im Raum Rendsburg. Die Harburger Berge im Süden von HH.

Ich denke das war wohl ein Lesefehler. Am kommenden Samstag findet eine Tour in den HaBes statt. Schau doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211120

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## HH_Petra (4. April 2006)

Hi Harry,
ok, hast mir gerade die Röte ins Gesicht getrieben, habe zu flüchtig gelesen oder wollte einfach nicht das richtige lesen, also sorry, hier geht es natürlich um die Harburger Berge, bin derzeit zumindestens total verkehrt !!!!!
Danke, für den Tip.

Liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## Jinxter (4. April 2006)

Hi Th. ,

schlag doch mal ne Uhrzeit und nen Treffpunkt vor, damit wir uns schon mal darauf einstellen können, wann es denn losgehen soll ...

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (4. April 2006)

Hey Joe !

Na gut, dann mach ich ma: Wie wärs mit 11 Uhr am bekannten Pendlerparkplatz ?
Oder 11 Uhr Parkplatz Aldi/Plaza Baumarkt in Büdelsdorf ?? Sollte doch für die 10 Uhr-Brest-Halle-Fahrer kein Problem sein......
Hatt beides was. Der eine Treff ist direkt am Wald, der andere hat ein schön flaches Einrollstück bevor es dann losgeht.
Wetter soll ja angeblich gut werden.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinxter (4. April 2006)

Dann würde ich sagen wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr am Pendlerparkplatz, ich denke, der ist am einfachsten zu finden für die Ortsunkundigen.

Wenn das okay ist, sag ich den anderen Bescheid...

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (4. April 2006)

Geht klar.
Ich versuch noch ein paar Rendsburger Biker zu motivieren.
Wird aber schwer , die RR-Saison läuft ja wieder.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (6. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Sonntag 11.00 Uhr hört sich gut an. Werde wahrscheinlich dazustoßen.

Bis dann
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (6. April 2006)

Ahoi !

So, war heute 3 Std in den Hü-Bergen. Dachte erst "Mann das gibt ne schöne Schlammschlacht......." Doch zu meiner Verwunderung präsentierte sich die Piste im tadelosen Zustand. 1-3 Pfützen , hier und da mal weicher boden, o.k. die ein oder andere Wurzel war schon glatt......
Auch der heftige Wind war im Wald nicht zu spüren.  Vom Regen hab ich  auch nicht viel gemerkt, und das Bike sieht auch noch einigermaßen aus.
Es steht also einer netten Runde am Sonntag nichts entgegen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (9. April 2006)

Hey Jörn !

Ich hatte es nach der heutigen Tour doch etwas eilig nach Hause zu kommen. Dabei hatte ich ganz vergessen den Höhenmeter-Stand zu erfragen.
Sind die erhofften 800 zusammengekommen , oder hat der Guide versagt??
Ich hoffe dein GPS-Gerät ist nicht abgesoffen.
Hatte trotz miesem Wetter und schlechter Form jede Menge Spass.

Bis demnächst....

T.


----------



## Jinxter (9. April 2006)

Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, daß Du nach Hause unter die Dusche wolltest, Nässe von oben und von unten mehr als genug...

Wir sind in Kiel etwas früh losgefahren und waren ca. 40 min. zu früh am Treffpunkt. So konnten wir sehr schön der Verschlechterung des Wetterzustandes zuschauen, und die Laune ging immer weiter in den Keller.
Respekt, daß Du trotzdem gekommen bist und nicht kurzfristig abgesagt hast.
Wir müssen die Tour unbedingt noch mal bei trockenen Verhältnissen wiederholen. Ich denke mal, es würden wieder alle mitkommen, denn trotz des grenzwertigen Wetters war der Spaßfaktor doch sehr hoch  

Achso, unser Ziel wurde erreicht, der Guide hat nicht versagt...
Zweitbestes Ergebnis in der Geschichte der Hüttener Feierabendrunde :

1029 hm ! (in Worten Eintausendneunundzwanzig Höhenmeter) und das bei diesen mistigen Bodenverhältnissen, Respekt.

MfG Joe

P.S. Ich war Ende aber auch ziemlich fertig, hat man, glaube ich, auch gemerkt.


----------



## Th.S16 (15. April 2006)

Tach zusammen !
Ich wollte am nächsten Wochenende (21.-23.04) auf jeden Fall mal wieder ne Runde drehen.
Bin flexibel was den Tag angeht, kann von Freitag-Sonntag.
Auch die Startzeit und Treffpunkt ist noch frei verhandelbar, ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an.
Mein Favorit ist jedoch der Freitag um 16.45 Uhr am Pendlerparkplatz der A7.

So denn.
T.


----------



## RRR (19. April 2006)

Hallo Thorsten

Da ich zur Zeit erkältungstechnisch etwas schwächel, werde ich Freitag passen müssen. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (20. April 2006)

Moin Ralph !

Leider muss ich am Wochenende auch passen. Meine Gabel ist immer noch defekt (danke Fox)  , weit und breit ist kein Ersatz zu bekommen.
Wird sich wohl noch bis zum 1.Mai hinziehen...... 

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (25. April 2006)

Hey Leute !

Wer hat Bock auf ne grosse Runde in den Hüttener Bergen an diesem Wochenende ? 
Hatte Samstag den 29. ins Auge gefasst, Start sollte so früh wie möglich sein. Losgehen sollte die Tour  direkt in Büdelsdorf , da kann man sich locker einrollen bevor es dann zur Sache geht. 
Tempo wird durch die Gruppe bestimmt, die Strecke durch mich. 
Es wird kein Trail ausgelassen, alles was Laune macht wird gefahren.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (26. April 2006)

Ahoi !

Aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich am Wochenende nicht  
Wie siehts denn bei euch mit dem 1. Mai aus ??

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (3. Mai 2006)

Hey !
Was ist eigentlich aus der Feierabendrunde geworden ??
Das Wetter ist top  und Trails sind optimal befahrbar.
Kann doch nicht sein das alle auf´s Rennrad gewechselt sind......
Also an diesem Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren.
Die übliche Runde solls werden, incl. aller Highlights.
Dauer max. 4 Std bei moderatem Tempo.
Alles weitere nach Absprache.

Gruss


----------



## RRR (4. Mai 2006)

Hy Thorsten!
Leider habe ich diesen Fr. keine Zeit. Am Freitag d. 12.05. sollte es aber klappen. Mein Vorschlag währe 1700 Uhr an der A7. Bis 2030 Uhr ist es ausreichend hell.
An diesem Wochende würde ich auch gern MTB fahren, eventuell melde ich mich noch kurzfristig telefonisch bei Dir zwecks spontaner Absprache.

Gruß
RRR


----------



## RRR (11. Mai 2006)

Hy
Am Fr. 12.05.06 werde ich um 17.00 Uhr an der A7 auf Mitfahrer warten. Thorsten, ich zähle auf Dich!
(Sollte es aus Kübeln regnen und/oder gewittern, werde ich nicht biken)

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (25. Mai 2006)

Ja gut, ´Nabend allerseits !
Herrschaften , morgen (26.05) steht mal wieder die grosse Hüttener Berge-Runde zur disposition. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall , so 3-4 Std sollten es schon sein. 
Die Piste ist top in Schuss , alles was Laune macht ist befahrbar. 
Kein Highlight wird ausgelassen , das Tempo ist wie immer moderat....
Punkt 17.00 Uhr gehts am Pendlerparkplatz an der A7 los.
Wer nicht kommt ist selber schuld und wird sich mächtig ärgern.

Gruss


----------



## Th.S16 (6. Juni 2006)

Ahoi !

So , eine Feierabendrunde in die Hüttener Berge steht mal wieder an !
Soll an diesem Freitag (17.30 Uhr) oder Sonntag (egal wann) losgehen.
Dauer , wie immer , 3-4Std. Soll sich ja auch lohnen.
Die Trails sind in perfektem Zustand , einer spassigen Runde steht also nichts im Wege.
Also , wie is ??

Gruss


----------



## RRR (7. Juni 2006)

Tach Thorsten

Leider ist mein MTB zur Zeit ohne Sattel, da ich diesen auf mein RR geschraubt habe. 220 Km auf der Carbonschale meines RR wollte ich meinem A... nicht zumuten. Ich dachte ich hätte gelesen das auch Du am Sonntag beim Marathon dabei bist? 
Auf jeden Fall schreit das Wetter nach ner netten Runde durch die Hüttener Berge. Anstelle eines Freitages könnte man das Dienstag RR-Training ja auch mal sausen lassen und in die Hütten Hills zum biken fahren. 

Ralph


----------



## RRR (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Wie ist die Lage? Freitag 16. Juni 17.00 Uhr A7 Büdelsdorf, Wetterbericht verspricht 23°C und etwas Bewölkung, also ideale Bedingungen sich in den Hüttener Bergen auszutoben. 

Wer is dabei?

Gruß RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (5. Juli 2006)

Ja Moin !

Wie schaut´s aus ? Am Freitag den 07.07. steht mal wieder die grosse Runde in den Hüttener Bergen auf dem Programm.
Start 17.30 !! , Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7 (Abfahrt Büdelsdorf).
Dauer: 3-4 Std.
Alle Highlights werden gefahren......sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Thorsten

Hört sich gut an!  Werde mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit dabeisein. 

Gruß
RRR


----------



## ChrisN (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

ich verfolge schon länger Eure Verabredungen zur Feierabendrunde in den Hüttener Berge. Komme selbst aus Kiel und hätte Lust mal mit Euch zu fahren.

Habt Ihr vor Euch am Freitag, den 14.07.06 zu treffen?

Gruss aus Kiel

Chris


----------



## RRR (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Chris

Am 14. werden wir nicht fahren, auch die nächsten 2 Wochen sieht es schlecht aus mit der Freitagsrunde. Aber schaue immer mal rein ins Forum, im August geht´s garantiert weiter!! Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo auch !

Bei mir schauts genauso aus: Kann erst wieder ab dem 28.07. 
Hab dann sogar das ganze Wochenende frei , da muss man nicht zwingend
am Freitag fahren.


Gruss
T.


----------



## Scottch (24. Juli 2006)

Moinmoin allerseits,

dieses Wochenende scheint bei mir noch nichts anzustehen,

hätte riesig Lust, endlich mal wieder eine Runde mit euch zu drehen.

Gibt's schon Terminvorschläge?

Freitag könnte auch möglich sein, wobei das bei mir nach wie vor zeitlich immer etwas in Hektik ausartet.

Bis denne,

K.


----------



## Th.S16 (24. Juli 2006)

Moin auch !

Ich hatte eigentlich vor diesen Freitag zu fahren. Start um 18.00 am grossen Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Hatte so an 3 Std. gedacht.
Wollte mit meinem "Classic-Fully" starten , da wird bestimmt kein Tempo gebolzt.
Wer sich anschliessen möchte: nur zu !

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (27. Juli 2006)

Ahoi !

Bei Gewitter/Unwetter/Regen wird morgen nicht gefahren.
Sollte es trocken sein , dann bis morgen.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (27. Juli 2006)

Hy T.

Eigentlich hatt ich fest geplant morgen direkt mit dem bike anzureisen und mir Dein "Classic-Fully" mal anzuschauen. 
Der Blick auf die Wetteraussichten hat mich etwas gebremst. So wie es aussieht soll es Gewitter geben am Nachmittag.
Also hoffen auf Sonne!

Bis morgen ??
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (28. Juli 2006)

Hey Ralph !

Da muss ich mich leider berichtigen: Das Classic-Fully muss leider im Stall bleiben , das Epic kommt zum Zuge.
Das ändert nichts daran , eine lockere Runde (so 3 Std) zu fahren.
Wettermässig siehts noch sehr gut aus, alles trocken und wenig Wolken.
Also bis später !!


Gruss
T.


----------



## christian.kiel (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde morgen Freunde in der nähe der Hüttener Berge (Brodersby) besuchen und dachte mir, daß ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal mein Bike mitnehme und durch die Hüttener Berge baller.
Bin noch nie da gewesen... könnte mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wo ich am besten starte und wo ich die besten Trails finde?

Man dankt im Vorraus!
Christian


----------



## northpoint (1. August 2006)

christian.kiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich werde morgen Freunde in der nähe der Hüttener Berge (Brodersby) besuchen und dachte mir, daß ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal mein Bike mitnehme und durch die Hüttener Berge baller.
> Bin noch nie da gewesen... könnte mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wo ich am besten starte und wo ich die besten Trails finde?
> ...



Schließ Dich besser den netten Insidern an.Habe es auch mal auf eigene Faust versucht aber so gut wie mit Torsten & Ralf hat es nie geklappt.


----------



## Scottch (2. August 2006)

Apropos,


----------



## Scottch (2. August 2006)

Apropos,

wie schaut's denn diesen Freitag aus?

Gruß,
Kolja


----------



## Th.S16 (3. August 2006)

Hi !

Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus. Hab Rufbereitschaft , da is biken nich drin.
Die nächsten 3 Freitage sind aber kein Problem , soweit das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (3. August 2006)

N´abend

Auch ich muß morgen passen. 
Nächste Woche werde ich wohl Montag oder Mittwoch fahren, also wer Lust hat!

Bis dahin
RRR


----------



## RRR (9. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Freitag 11.08 Feierabendrunde!! wie schaut´s aus bei Euch? 
Wie gehabt um 17.00 Uhr A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Wetter für Freitag: "unterschiedlich Bewölkt, etwas Regen", also bestes bike Wetter.

Bis Freitag 
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisensäge (9. August 2006)

Ja, bin auch mal wieder dabei.
R.


----------



## RRR (16. August 2006)

Hy

Freitag 18.08 17.00 Uhr wie immer A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Es ist zwar Regen angesagt, aber ich denke wir werden genau wie letzte Woche das Glück auf unserer Seite haben und trocken durchkommen.
Bis Freitag 
Ralph


----------



## eisensäge (17. August 2006)

Yo, bin dabei.
R.


----------



## Th.S16 (18. August 2006)

Ahoi !

Ich muss aus gesundheitlichen Gründen passen.  Bis nächste Woche.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (7. September 2006)

Ja gut ,`Nabend allerseits !

Leute wie schauts aus ?
Sonntag den 10.09. wollte ich mal wieder in die Hüttener Berge , ne nette Runde drehen. Hatte da so an 2,5-3,0 Std gedacht bei moderatem Tempo.
Treffpunkt A7 Pendlerparkplatz Abfahrt Büdelsdorf oder Plaza Baumarkt in Büdelsdorf.
Startzeit noch offen. Vorschläge ??.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (12. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Am Freitag 15.09. wollen wir mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde durch die Hüttener Berge drehen. Start wie immer 17.00 Uhr A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf. 

Bis dahin 

RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (13. September 2006)

Hey Leude !

Bin dabei. Wird sicher lustig......

Gruss
T.


----------



## abiabi (15. September 2006)

Komme aus HL würde gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Th.S16 (15. September 2006)

Hey abiabi !

Der Termin steht , wir sind da. Um 5 gehts los.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiabi (15. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs.
Freudsche Fehlleistung. Ich war pünklich da, aber falscher Parkplatz. Dachte da gibt es nur einen, mußte feststellen das links und rechts es Parkplätze gibt. Egal, habe dann den Aschberg abgefahren und muß sagen das für SH das ok ist (wesentlich besser als in HL).

Vielleicht ein nächstes mal. Gruß abiabi.


----------



## torchman (17. September 2006)

Moin und Hallo an alle hier,

bin neu hier und würde gerne mal an der Freitagsrunde in die Hüttener Berge teilnehmen. Hoffe, dass für euch noch kein Saison Ende oder sowas ist. Also evtl. schon beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei...
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Th.S16 (18. September 2006)

Hey Torchman !

Saisonende ? Gibts bei uns nicht......
Ab Oktober gehts bei uns erst richtig los , dann fahren auch die Crosser bei uns mit.
Dann wird auch regelmässig am Samstag und Sonntag gefahren.
Am Fr.den 22.09. um 17.00 Uhr fahr ich auf jeden Fall.

Gruss
T.


----------



## torchman (18. September 2006)

Leider weiß ich seit heute, dass es jetzt am kommenden Freitag bei mir nichts wird...sehr schade. Aber schön, dass ihr auch weiterhin noch fahren wollt, dann bin ich beim nächsten mal vorraussichtlich dabei. Wie groß ist denn die regelmäßige Gruppe die fährt? Alterschnitt? Ich bin selber 26 Jahre alt und eigentlich auch erst seit diesem Sommer am Biken. Vorher immer nur so sporadisch auf Bikes eines Freundes. LG


----------



## Th.S16 (21. September 2006)

Hallo auch !

Bei mir wirds morgen auch nichts.  Kann auch die nächsten Wochen
nur Samstag und Sonntags.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (21. September 2006)

Hy

Leider muß auch ich morgen passen. Letze Chance im Sommer verpaßt  

Bis demnächst

RRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (25. September 2006)

Hey Leude !

Am kommenden Wochenende (30.09./01.10.) wollte ich ne lockere Runde in den Hüttener Bergen+Umland drehen.
3-4 Std. werden es wohl werden , bei sehr moderatem Tempo.
Startzeit und Treffpunkt sind noch offen. Vorschläge ??

Gruss
T.


----------



## Machine (26. September 2006)

Moin, 

ich und n Kumpel sind vor kurzem mit dem biken angefangen, ich komme aus der Umgebung Flensburg und mein Schwager aus der Umgebung Rendsburg.

wollt mal fragen ob es möglich ist sich mal bei euch mit einzuklincken.... 

Gruß Julian


----------



## torchman (26. September 2006)

Also ich wäre gerne am Wochenende dabei. Der Sonntag (01.10.) passt mir allerdings besser. Treffpunkt vielleicht direkt Hüttener Berge. Kenne mich da aber nicht so gut aus. Müsstet ihr schon direkt einen Parkplatz o.ä. benennen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Machine (27. September 2006)

Hi,

wann würde denn die nächste runde losgehen??

da es ja jetzt immer schon so früh dunkel wird würde es mir immer am wochenende passen!!


----------



## Th.S16 (27. September 2006)

N´abend allerseits !
Lass doch am Sonntag fahren, zeitlich bin ich flexibel.
Am besten recht früh , so um 11 starten. Da ist auch noch nicht so viel los im Wald.
Als optimaler Startpunkt hat sich der grosse Pendlerparkplatz (der mit den riesen Strommasten) an der A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf bewährt. 
Da kann man sich schön locker einrollen.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Machine (29. September 2006)

Sonntag haben wir keine zeit da wir eine 2 tägige plön tozr geplant haben von sonntag auf montag!


----------



## eisensäge (29. September 2006)

Moin Th.
also, Sonntag um 11 Uhr bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt dann Pendlerparkplatz?
R.


----------



## Th.S16 (29. September 2006)

Tach auch !

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall um 11 da. Natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter.
Ich wollte mind. 3 Std fahren , evtl. kann man ja mal an die Steilküste nach Eck. fahren. Locker Strasse einrollen, dann an der Abbruchkante bis zum "Grüner Jäger" , einmal ums Eck. Noor , dann Richtung Aschberg-Heidberg-Bistensee.

Bis denne.....
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (14. November 2006)

Ja Moin auch !

Ab sofort fahren wir nur noch am Wochenende.
Samstags immer um 14.00 am Baumgarten. 
Einige von uns starten aber schon früher: 13.00 Uhr Esso-Tanke in Büdelsdorf. 
Sonntags nur nach Absprache , wenn dann immer so zwischen 10-11 Uhr.
Es wird locker-mittelschnell gefahren , sollten zu viele Biker erscheinen wird in Leistungsgruppen gefahren.
Die letzten Touren waren top, 10-15 Fahrer waren eingesaut aber glücklich...

Gruss
T.


----------



## eisensäge (17. Juli 2008)

Moin, moin auch!!

Mal wieder ein neuer Versuch, ein paar Leute für eine Mtb-Runde in den Hüttener Berge zu begeistern. Ich würde gerne am Sa.19. oder So.20. Juli jeweils vormittags fahren.

R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RRR (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Eisensäge

Am Sa. oder So. Vormittags passt es bei mir leider nicht.
Aber in der Woche ab 17.00 oder wie gehabt am Freitag (so ab 16.00).

Mein Vorschlag Freitag 25.07. 16.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt verhandelbar.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## eisensäge (25. Juli 2008)

Moin!

heute und das ganze Wochenende passt es bei mir leider nicht.
Ich melde mich wiederR.


----------



## eisensäge (31. Juli 2008)

Moin, Racing Ralph, dieses Wochenende(1., 2., 3. August) hätte ich gut Zeit. Wenn es dir passt, können wir ja Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.
R.


----------



## RRR (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ralf

Habe geplant morgen Nachmittag zu fahren. So ca. ab 16.00 Uhr. Auch wenn es regnet. Wenn Du nichts mehr von mir hörst bin ich morgen um 16.15 beim Baumgarten auf´m Parkplatz. Schaue besser morgen um 14.30 noch mal ins Forum rein. Währe nett wenns klappt!

Bis morgen 
Ralph


----------



## Th.S16 (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin auch !
Die Wintersaison steht vor der Tür. Daher wird wieder regelmässig in den Hüttener Bergen MTB gefahren.
Start ist ab 01.11.08. Dann jeden Samstag. Es gibt 2 alternative Treffpunkte:
1. 13.00 Uhr Classic Tankstelle in Büdelsdorf.
2. 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz am Baumgarten , direkt in den Hüttener Bergen.
Treffpunkt 1 fährt zum Treffpunkt 2. 
Mehr Infos auf www.athletico-buedelsdorf.de

Gruss
T.


----------



## kramsie (18. Oktober 2008)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin auch !
> Die Wintersaison steht vor der Tür. Daher wird wieder regelmässig in den Hüttener Bergen MTB gefahren.
> Start ist ab 01.11.08. Dann jeden Samstag. Es gibt 2 alternative Treffpunkte:
> 1. 13.00 Uhr Classic Tankstelle in Büdelsdorf.
> ...



Hört sich gut an 

Wer oder was ist Baumgarten ?  

Ich komme aus Richtung Owschlag, liegt dieser Parkplatz an der Hauptstr. nach Ascheffel ?


----------



## Th.S16 (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin auch !

Stimmt genau. Von Owschlag nach Ascheffel , kurz nachdem es rechts nach Ahlefeld abgeht ,  kommt auf der rechten Seite der Parkplatz.
Genau gegenüber ist doch die einst so beliebte Kneipe "Baumgarten".
Wie gesagt , ab 01.11. gehts los.

Gruss
T.


----------



## kramsie (18. Oktober 2008)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin auch !
> 
> Stimmt genau. Von Owschlag nach Ascheffel , kurz nachdem es rechts nach Ahlefeld abgeht ,  kommt auf der rechten Seite der Parkplatz.
> Genau gegenüber ist doch die einst so beliebte Kneipe "Baumgarten".
> ...



Danke für die Info 

Und wie lange wird dann in etwa gefahren ? 

Übrigens, falls Interesse besteht, am 09.11.08 findet eine CTF in Tappendorf statt 

http://www.rbc1894.de/


----------



## Th.S16 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo nochmal !

Start ist immer 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz. Je nach Guide , Laune , und Kondition der Anwesenden wird solange gefahren wie wer will. In der Regel so ca. 2-2,5 Std. Aber spätestens wenns duster wird sind wir wieder am Parkplatz. Einige fahren dann ja noch per Bike nach Rendsburg.........
Das Tempo wird eigentlich immer so gewählt , dass alle auf ihre Kosten kommen. Bei zu krassen Leistungsunterschieden wird die Gruppe geteilt.
Wer fit ist und ein solides Bike hat , sollte am 01.11. erscheinen.
Neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen GT (22. Oktober 2008)

O.K. Wo werdet Ihr euch Treffen ?Baumgarten? 14 Uhr ? Wie viele km fahrt ihr so ? Nur Straße oder Wald nur cc oder sind son paar Drops auch drin ? Mfg Jürgen GT


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja Moin !
Einige Biker kommen per PKW direkt zum Baumgarten. Start ist pünktlich um 14.00.
Die anderen treffen sich schon um 13.00 in Büdelsdorf an der Classic-Tanke und fahren per Rad zum 14.00 Treff an: (50% Strasse zum warmfahren , der Rest durch den Wald).
Ab 14.00 ist das Thema Strasse erstmal erledigt. Die Hüttener Berge sind so weitläufig , dass man locker 2-3 Std. nur durchs Gelände fährt. Und da ist dann einiges geboten: schnelle CC-Passagen , hier und da ne steile Rampe , diverse Single-Trails und Forstwege. Es geht  immer rauf oder runter , Flachstücke zum entspannen sind rar. Das einzige was fehlt (wen wunderts) , sind lange Downhills und Sprünge wie auf der BMX-Bahn. Alles in allem aber ein Top CC-Revier !! Leider gabs in der Vergangenheit Zoff mit dem Förster , mal schau´n wie es dieses Jahr so wird......

Gruss


----------



## spudi (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Es könnte unter Umständen passieren, dass ich am 1.11. auch mitkomme.
Wenn Ihr in Büdelsdorf startet, fahrt Ihr dann die B203 hoch?
Ich parke dort nämlich immer kurz vor der Autobahnquerung auf dem Pendlerparkplatz (erste Autobahnabfahrt nach dem Kanal).
Ich würde dann dort zu Euch stoßen...

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Th.S16 (27. Oktober 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es könnte unter Umständen passieren, dass ich am 1.11. auch mitkomme.
> Wenn Ihr in Büdelsdorf startet, fahrt Ihr dann die B203 hoch?
> ...



Moin Karsten !
Genau so ist es. Der 13.00 Uhr-Treff fährt die B203 hoch , und quert die A7am Dir bekannten Parkplatz. (Sollte so gegen 13.15 der Fall sein). ganz wichtig: schau für aktuelle Infos so gegen 11.30 noch mal ins Forum von athletico-buedelsdorf. Der Termin ist fix und die Tour steht , aber man kann ja nie wissen....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (14. März 2009)

Tach zusammen !

Leute , wie schaut´s aus: Die Tage werden wieder länger , da könnte man doch auch mal wieder in der Woche nach Feierabend die Hüttener Berge abfahren....
Ich wollte ab Anfang April wieder regelmässig fahren. 
Erst mal schön locker die Sache angehen , das CC-Tempo-Gebolze überlasse ich anderen......
Wer mitfahren will möge sich hier melden.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (17. März 2009)

Tach Thorsten

Hört sich gut an. Eventuell schon diesen Freitag (20.03.) so ab 15.30 Uhr? Pendlerparkplatz. Wie passt das bei Dir?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (17. März 2009)

Moin Ralph !

Lange nix mehr von dir gehört.......
Ich kann erst ab dem 1. April-Wochenende. Vorher geht garnichts.
Es muss auch nicht unbedingt wieder ein Freitag sein , Dienstags und Donnerstags wäre für mich optimal.
Aber schau´n wir mal , wer noch so mitfahren will. 

Gruss
T.


----------



## deckel98 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte auch mitfahren, wenns noch erlaubt ist  
Bin frisch hergezogen und würde mich über Weggefährten freuen
Kann aber zur Zeit leider nur unter der Woche.

Also falls jmd Zeit und Lust hat bitte einfach per PM bei mir melden

Gruß
Der Deckel


----------



## astral67 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts diese Runde noch?
Ich bin Mitte Juli bis Ende August in Eckernförde im Familienurlaub und dacht mir, wenigstens das HT einzustecken...

...würde gerne mal eine (oder mehrere) Runde(n) mit den Locals durch die Hüttener Berge machen.

Gruss,
Jens, der sonst aus dem nördl. Ruhrgebiet kommt


----------



## spudi (30. Juni 2009)

Moin Jens,

schau mal unter www.athletico-buedelsdorf.de
Die fahren soweit ich weiß regelmäßig und nehmen gerne neue mit.

Karsten


----------



## RRR (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Zur Zeit ist es ein bischen ruhig geworden um die Freitags Tour.
Und auch die Athleticos fahren hauptsächlich Straße.
Aber ab und zu wird auch mal MTB gefahren.
Wenn wir das nächste mal fahren, melde ich das auf jeden Fall hier an. 
Primär so an einem Freitag ab 15.00 Uhr. Unter der Woche geht aber auch.

Bis dahin 
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## astral67 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo und Danke euch beiden für die Antworten.
Dann werd ich mal schauen, ob sich dann was für die Zeit ergibt, in der ich bei euch oben bin. 
Leider weiss ich nicht, ob ich dort über I-net verfügen werde. Daher wäre es schon sehr schön entweder ein paar fixe Touren zu kennen, bei denen ich mich einklinken könnte oder, und das wäre ja die Krönung überhaupt, man würde sich schon im Vorfeld mal austauschen, ob und wann da jemand individuell, spontan oder kurzfristig Lust auf ne MTB Tour hat.

Lieg ich richtig mit der Vermutung, dass man mit nem HT gut dabei ist oder braucht man "schwereres Gerät"? 

Gruss,
Jens, dessen Wurzeln im Norden liegen


----------



## spudi (30. Juni 2009)

Also wenn Du regelmäßige Touren willst...
Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch 18Uhr und Samstag 11Uhr in Kiel ganz nette MTB-Touren.
Musst dann aber wohl mit Auto anreisen.
Mehr Infos unter dem Link unten.

Karsten


----------



## Th.S16 (1. Juli 2009)

Ja gut , nabend allerseits !

@astral67 : Mit regelmässigen Touren zu einem festen Zeitpunkt siehts bei uns echt mau aus. Es fahren eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute durch die Hüttener Berge , leider haben wir es bis heute nicht geschafft alle Biker zu organisieren.
Dazu noch Verletzungspech und Krankheiten , und schon ist der harte MTB-Kern gesprengt. 
Von mir folgender Vorschlag: Sollte ich die ein oder andere Tour fahren wollen und können , sag ich rechtzeitig hier im Forum bescheid.  Nimm auf jeden Fall dein Hardtail mit , denn sollte sich kein Guide finden lassen kannst du locker auf eigene Faust losdüsen. Mitlerweile sind viele Wanderwege in den Hüttener Bergen auch als Radweg ausgeschildert.....

So denn , 
T.


----------



## astral67 (2. Juli 2009)

Ok,
das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut. Also zum einen Kiel und zum anderen die Hüttener Berge. Ich werd das HT auf jeden Fall einpacken.
Was ich noch nicht sagen kann, ist, ob ich über Internet verfügen werde. Vielleicht schreib ich Euch vor meiner Abreise noch mal per PN an, um eventuell mal nen telef. Kontakt herstellen zu können, wenns Euch recht ist.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## spudi (3. Juli 2009)

Klar, meld Dich einfach bei mir per PN oder Mail.
Dann kann ich Dir genaueres erzählen...
Gibt viele schöne Strecken hier in Kiel! 

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo auch !
@astral67:
Also von meiner Seite aus spricht auch nichts gegen eine PN oder Mail.
Und sollte ich nicht fahren können , lass ich meine Kontakte spielen.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## astral67 (16. Juli 2009)

Hey 

so langsam kommt der Urlaub immer näher...ich freu mich schon riesig...

Ich werde im Urlaub übrigens über I-Net verfügen, allerdings gebe ich auch gerne per PN meine Handynummer raus, damit man sich auch mal spontan verabreden kann.

Dummerweise ist mir von dem linken Griff meiner Marta die halbe Schelle gebrochen... ...Entweder bekomme ich noch vorm Urlaub Ersatz oder ich nehm doch das Fully mit...Naja, wir werden sehen...

Bis nach dem 25. Juli in den Hüttener Bergen ,

Jens


----------



## Th.S16 (18. Juli 2009)

Moin auch !

Dann schlage ich vor Du bringst gutes Wetter mit , dann steht einer sehr sehr lockeren Hüttener Berge-Runde eigentlich nichts im Wege.
Treffpunkt , Startzeit usw. kurzfristig hier über's Forum.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## astral67 (18. Juli 2009)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin auch !
> 
> Dann schlage ich vor Du bringst gutes Wetter mit , dann steht einer sehr sehr lockeren Hüttener Berge-Runde eigentlich nichts im Wege.
> Treffpunkt , Startzeit usw. kurzfristig hier über's Forum.
> ...



Über gutes Wetter verhandel ich grad noch mit den zuständigen Stellen  und dann schauen wir mal, wenn ich da bin 

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## astral67 (26. Juli 2009)

So,
dann sind wir nun endlich da...nach endlosen achteinhalb Stunden aus dem Ruhrgebiet bis Eckernförde...irgendwie war die halbe Welt auf dem Weg nach Norden...

Heute ist der Fischmarkt in Kappeln angesagt...

So, nun zum Biken 

Montag abend solls ja Gewittern. Wie ernst ist eine solche Vorhersage zu nehmen? Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag offen. Gerne Wochentags am späten Nachmittag oder am Abend.

Und, BTW: Gibts rund um Eckerförde eine (oder auch zwei oder drei) nette 20 bis 25km Tour(en), abseits der Hauptstrassen, vielleicht landschaftlich schön gelegen, die mit Kind (8J., 25km kein Problem) gut zu bewältigen ist/sind?

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Th.S16 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin auch !

@astral67: Eigentlich hast du mit Eckernförde schon den perfekten Standort gewählt. Es gibt unzählige Strecken abseits der Hauptstrassen , meistens mit diesen kleinen grünen Schildern gekennzeichnet. Auf die kann man sich verlassen , kannst einfach so drauf losfahren. Die Schlei-Region ist ganz nett , aber auch Richtung Schleswig , Kiel oder Rendsburg gibt es sehr schöne Strecken.

Gruss
T.


----------



## astral67 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Thorsten und andere ,

dann schonmal Danke für die Radwegtipps für die Touren mit Kind.
Und wann geht mal MTB-mässig was mit Euch? Ich freu mich schon 

LG,
Jens


----------



## Th.S16 (28. Juli 2009)

Moin Jens !

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall am Do. und Fr. ne Runde durch die Hüttener Berge drehen.
Kann aber erst ab. 18.30 Uhr.
Falls du mitfahren willst schreib doch kurz ne PM , dann können wir die Details klären......

Gruss

T.


----------



## Th.S16 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nabend allerseits !

Ab Sa. dem 10.10. wird wieder regelmässig in den Hüttener Bergen gefahren.
Start: 13.00 Uhr in Büdelsdorf an der Classic-Tanke , diese Gruppe fährt dann mit dem Bike zum
         14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Baumgarten-Treff.
Dauer: 13.00-max. 17.00 Uhr.
Es wird bei zu krassen Leistungsunterschieden in 2 Gruppen gefahren. 
Eine Gruppe schnell die andere moderat , aber selbst die moderate Gruppe fährt kein  Anfängertempo. 

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisensäge (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin, moin,

am Sonnabend, den 19.12., gibt es im Anschluss an die Mtb-Runde(gegen 16.00 Uhr) Punsch im Aschberg-Restaurant.
Start wie immer 13.00Uhr in Büdelsdorf oder 14.00 am Baumgarten.
Wer also Fahrrad - und Mtb-Verrückte kennenlernen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Ralph


----------



## Ben Sarotti (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
wird bei den Wetterverhältnissen heute überhaupt gefahren, oder nur gepunscht?
Bis später
Max


----------



## Th.S16 (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin !

Trotz , oder gerade wegen der Schneefälle in der letzten Tagen findet alles statt: 13.00 Uhr Tanke , 14.00 Uhr Baumgarten , 16.00 Uhr Punsch.
So steht es jedenfalls auf der Homepage von Athletico Buedelsdorf.......


Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (4. April 2010)

Moin Leute !

Ich war seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr in den Hüttener Bergen.
Das soll sich ändern. Ab Mittwoch (07.04) wollte ich wieder regelmässig fahren. Start sollte so um 17.30 Uhr sein , für den Anfang sollten 2-2,5 Std. reichen. Tempo: Seeeeeeeeeehr entspannt.  Strecke: Wird vor Ort besprochen.
Wer mitfahren will möge sich hier melden.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (14. April 2010)

Moin auch !

Am Freitag den 16.04. gehts mal wieder zu einer lockeren Runde in die Hüttener Berge. Start ist um 17.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt: noch frei verhandelbar.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (20. April 2010)

Moin Thorsten

Habe leider erst heute gelesen das Du am 16.04. fahren wolltest, ansonsten währe ich dabei gewesen. 
Wie sieht es den diese Woche aus? Freitag ab 16.00 Uhr paßt bei mir. Treffpunkt Abfahrt Büdelsdorf? 

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (20. April 2010)

Moin Ralph !

Diese Woche siehts bei mir mit Biken total schlecht aus. Kann evtl. am Sonntag , da aber auch erst ab 17.00 Uhr.
Nächste Woche hab ich mehr Zeit , da wollte ich auf jeden Fall Mittwoch und Freitag fahren. 

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (21. April 2010)

Hi Thorsten

Nächsten Mittwoch ab 17.30 Uhr sollte bei mir passen. Können uns ja Anfang nächster Woche nochmal abstimmen.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## RRR (27. April 2010)

Hi

Lieder habe ich morgen doch keine Zeit. Nächste Woche Freitag (07.05) währe der nächste freie Termin bei mir.

Gruß
RRR


----------



## Th.S16 (27. April 2010)

Moin zusammen !

Freitag (30.04) und Sonntag (02.05) wird in den Hüttener Bergen gefahren. Startzeit und Ort noch offen.Wer mitfahren will: einfach per PN melden.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (17. Mai 2010)

Moin auch !

Heute , 17.05. Start um 17.30 Uhr am großen Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7
Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.


----------



## 200puls (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Freitag Abend ist immer recht knapp bei mir.

Wäre nicht auch mal ne Sammstags oder Sonntagsrunde denkbar.

Komme aus FL und wir waren schon paar mal in den Hüttner Bergen.
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß aus FL


----------



## Th.S16 (14. Juni 2010)

Moin auch !

Also es sollte kein Problem sein auch mal am Wochenende zu fahren.  Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch mal´n paar neue Gesichter blicken.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (18. Juni 2010)

Moin auch !
Am Sonntag den 20.06. wollte ich ne Runde in den Hüttener Bergen drehen.
Treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr großer Pendelerparkplatz direkt an der A7-Abfahrt Büdelsdorf. Dauer 2-3 Std. bei lockerem Tempo.

Gruss
T.


----------



## 200puls (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Sonntag klingt gut.
Wenn es keine Mistforken regnet bin ich wohl dabei.
@Thorsten- PN

cu


----------



## 200puls (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle:
DANKE an Thorsten für die tolle Runde am Sonntag!
Wettermäßig top abgepasst und mit 4 Leuten eine gute Gruppe.

Das hat mir wieder gezeigt das konditionell noch einiges aufzuarbeiten ist.
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß aus FL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maniac01 (11. Juli 2010)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin auch !
> 
> Also es sollte kein Problem sein auch mal am Wochenende zu fahren. Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch mal´n paar neue Gesichter blicken.....
> 
> ...


 

Hallo ihr Nordlichter,
ich habe in der letzten Woche dies Forum gefunden und würde gern mal mitfahren.
Ich bin 42 und bike seit 5 Jahren mal mehr und mal weniger. Seit Sommer letzten Jahres lebe ich wieder in SH und war in diesem Jahr schon ein paar mal in den Hüttener Bergen (Aschberg-Heidberg Gegend).
Wäre schön wenn ich mal mitfahren könnte. Terminlich bin ich sehr flexibel da ich zur Zeit Semesterferien habe.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand mal meldet und wir ne' Runde gemeinsam los kämen.

Gruß

J.


----------



## Th.S16 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo auch !

Wie wär´s mit ner netten Runde an diesem Wochenende ? Sonntag ab 11 Uhr hatte ich mir so vorgestellt. 
Dauer: 2-4 Std. , Tempo: je nach Tagesform.
Treffpunkt: flexibel.

Gruß
T.


----------



## 200puls (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo T.

bin leider schon zum Kinder-Geburtstag verplant am Sonntag.

Nächsten Sonntag (25.07) wäre ich wohl dabei wenn was startet.
Grus aus FL


----------



## Maniac01 (14. Juli 2010)

Sonntag 11 Uhr hört sich für mich gut an, Wäre also dabei .
Treffpunkt ist mir egal, muss eh mit dem Auto kommen. Hauptsache ich finde ihn 

Freu mich auf eine nette Runde und darauf euch kennen zu lernen

CU

J.


----------



## Th.S16 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Der Sonntag war nur ein Vorschlag. Ich hab das ganze Wochenende Zeit. Freitagabend und Samstag würde auch gehen. 
Bin was Start- und Fahrzeit angeht flexibel. 

Gruß , 
Thorsten.


----------



## eisensäge (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Todde,

am Sonntag Vormittag würde mir eine gepflegte Tour
gut in den Kram passen.
11 Uhr Classic-Tanke??

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Maniac01 (14. Juli 2010)

Mir ist Freitag auch recht, hab zur Zeit frei und bin offen für jeden Termin. Muss morgen nur mit meinem Stumpi zum Händler. Der Gewindeeinsatz für meine low Schaltwerkschraube ist gebrochen . Ich hoffe die haben ein Ersatzteil da. Sonst muss ich mit meinem Ersatzbike fahren

Also gebt einfach einen Termin vor. Ich bin dann dabei

CU

J.


----------



## Th.S16 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Also gut: Der Termin am Sonntag soll es sein. Start ist um 11 auf dem Lidl-Parkplatz in Büdelsdorf. Ich hatte so an 3-4 Std. gedacht , bei ganz lockerem Tempo versteht sich. (Soll ja wieder richtig warm werden).
Alles weitere können wir ja am Sonntag vor Ort besprechen.......

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Maniac01 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich bin Sonntag dabei und den Startort hab ich auch schon bei Googlemaps gefunden.
Wir sehen uns dann Sonntag Morgen, hoffentlich nicht mit Ersatzrad.

Bis denne

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (22. Juli 2010)

Moin !

Sonntag den 25.07. werde ich wieder ne Tour in die Hüttener Berge starten. Für alle die mitfahren wollen:
Start ist um 11 auf dem Lidl-Parkplatz in Büdelsdorf.
Für alle die unterwegs dazustoßen wollen: Gegen 12 sind wir dann am Parkplatz "Baumgarten".
Max. Fahrzeit: 4 Std. bei moderatem Tempo.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## eisensäge (23. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin,
bin wieder dabei. 11 Uhr Büdelsdorf.
Ralph


----------



## astral67 (25. Juli 2010)

Danke Thorsten, Ralph und Karsten!

War eine Superrunde und auch wenn ich euch bergauf eingebremst hab, ich fands klasse und bin gerne zur Wiederholung bereit 

LG
Jens


----------



## spudi (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, mir hats auch gefallen. Ich hatte ja nicht mehr damit gerechnet euch noch zu treffen.
Immer dieser Kampf gegen die Uhrzeit... 

Karsten


----------



## Th.S16 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo auch !

Kann mich nur anschliessen. War ne super Sache heute. Alle die heute nicht dabei waren haben was verpasst. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal !

Gruss
T.


----------



## Th.S16 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin !
Am Samstag den 31.07. wird wieder ne Tour gestartet. Los gehts um 10 , Treffpunkt Lidl-Parkplatz in Büdelsdorf. Gegen 11 sind wir dann am Parkplatz Baumgarten. Dauer: max. 4 Std. bei moderatem Tempo.

Gruß , 
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Thorsten,

klingt wieder interessant, aber ich schaff das an diesem Wochenende nicht. Ich verabschiede mich dann wieder von der schönen Ecke hier und sag schonmal "Tschüss" bis zum nächsten Sommer 

LG
Jens


----------



## eisensäge (30. Juli 2010)

Moin Th.,
bin dabei.
Gruß Ralph


----------



## spudi (1. August 2010)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin !
> Am Samstag den 31.07. wird wieder ne Tour gestartet. Los gehts um 10 , Treffpunkt Lidl-Parkplatz in Büdelsdorf. Gegen 11 sind wir dann am Parkplatz Baumgarten. Dauer: max. 4 Std. bei moderatem Tempo.
> 
> Gruß ,
> T.



Hallo Thorsten!

Wir hatten viel Spaß in Harburg. Wolltest Du doch nicht mehr mit?

Karsten


----------



## Th.S16 (1. August 2010)

Moin Karsten !

Hatte echt Bock auf Harburg. Zeitlich war am Samstag leider nicht mehr drin. Ein Kollege hat netterweise für ein paar Stunden meine Ruf-Bereitschaft übernommen. Konnte froh sein überhaupt auf dem Bike sitzen zu können......
Beim nächsten Mal gerne. 

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Th.S16 (9. August 2010)

Moin auch !
Am Sonntag den 15.08. steht mal wieder ne kleine Runde in die Hüttener Berge an.
Start ist um 11 auf dem Lidl-Parkplatz in Büdelsdorf. Wer später dazustoßen möchte: gegen 12 sind wir am Parkplatz Baumgarten.
Dauer: max. 4 Std. bei moderatem Tempo. 

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## eisensäge (13. August 2010)

Moin Todde,

Bin wieder dabei.

R.


----------



## 200puls (15. August 2010)

Hallo Thorsten,
bin um 12 am Baumgarten. 

CU


----------



## Th.S16 (2. September 2010)

Hallo Leute , 
Am Sonntag den 05.09. wollte ich, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt,  mal wieder in die Hüttener Berge. Treffpunkt Pendlerparkplatz an der A7- Abfahrt Büdelsdorf um 11 Uhr. Max. 3 Std. Fahrzeit bei gaaaaanz lockerem Tempo.

Gruß , 
T.


----------



## 200puls (3. September 2010)

Moin Thorsten,

am 15ten hat das leider nicht geklappt mit Baumgarten??

Ich hab von 14.45 bis 15.15 Uhr dort auf Euch gewartet.

Nicht so schlimm, bin dann aleine los ins Revier.

Wegen jetzt Sonntag muss ich mal schauen was hier noch so anliegt.

CU


----------



## eisensäge (3. September 2010)

Moin Todde,
bin dabei.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (4. September 2010)

Moin allerseits !

Sorry , aber für morgen bin ich raus . Da muss wohl Ralph den Guide machen.......

Bis demnächst.

T.


----------



## Th.S16 (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin.

Morgen (01.01.) wollte ich eine gemütliche Runde durch die Hüttener Berge drehen.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie´s da im Moment so geht, aber ein Versuch lohnt denke ich. Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen. 
Zu früh wollte ich nicht starten , 12 Uhr großer Pendlerparkplatz A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf sollte passen.


Gruß , 
T.


----------



## 200puls (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin Thorsten,

"Neujahrs-Ride" hört sich gut an .

Sende mir doch bitte mal Deine Handy Nr als PN, damit wir uns nicht wieder verpassen.

Guten Rutsch und Grüsse aus FL

Arndt


----------



## RRR (3. Januar 2011)

Moin Thorsten

Schade ich sehe heute erst Deinen Eintrag. Währe gern dabei gewesen. 
Wie ist die Lage im Gelände Bistensee / Hüttener Berge. Irgendwie fahrbar oder geht da garnichts?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## 200puls (5. Januar 2011)

Moin Ralph,

im Wald ging leider gar nichts außer schieben .
War schon zu weit angetaut.

Sind dann Nebenstraßen gefahren. War aber trotzdem gut und wir konnten mal wieder schnacken.

Könnte man ja gut zu einem festen alljährlichen Ivent machen - den "Neujahrs-Ride" in den Hüttner´n. 

Geplant sind auch mal Touren an der Flensburger Förde / Küste im Sommer. 

So bis zum nächsten mal.

Mfg

Arndt


----------

